# Bloom Seed Co



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone grow stuff from Harry Palm's Bloom Seed Co line? Interested in his Tropicanna Smash MelonZ, Guava'Z and Melon Juice


----------



## Matix35 (May 16, 2020)

I want to share my pheno hunt with Tropicana mtn bx from harry palm feminized the three first photo is pheno #3 tangie nose! but more bushy plant and easier and purple !(cookie type) 4th and 5th photo:gsc pheno very tight budz creamy kush nose and low yield and purple !6th picture is a tangie pheno more difficult but i love it sativa budzz and plant and big tangie flavor beautifull 7th and 8th is clone taken from #3 keep on growing overall im verry impressed and found 2 real keeper


----------



## cannapotimus (May 16, 2020)

That trop mtn bx looks awesome! His strawberry guava fem line is dropping tommorow I believe as well.


----------



## Matix35 (May 16, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> That trop mtn bx looks awesome! His strawberry guava fem line is dropping tommorow I believe as well.


I agree with you thanks !im gonna run my keeper for a long time but maybe i will try his melon juice if some pack are left!but yeah interesting his new drop!Nice To know


----------



## cannapotimus (May 16, 2020)

Matix35 said:


> I agree with you thanks !im gonna run my keeper for a long time but maybe i will try his melon juice if some pack are left!but yeah interesting his new drop!Nice To know


I’ve been wondering about his melon juice for a while now. I love new terps and melon/watermelon is one I’ve been wanting to grow. Some of the nicest, most unique tasting stuff I’ve ever had came from one of the local crack heads, and it was just straight watermelon. That was about 15 years and I haven’t had anything like it since. I’d be all over that melon juice if I could find some up in Canada.


----------



## Matix35 (May 16, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> I’ve been wondering about his melon juice for a while now. I love new terps and melon/watermelon is one I’ve been wanting to grow. Some of the nicest, most unique tasting stuff I’ve ever had came from one of the local crack heads, and it was just straight watermelon. That was about 15 years and I haven’t had anything like it since. I’d be all over that melon juice if I could find some up in Canada.


I tried watermelon zkittle but it kind of verry sweet too much for me its not loud like cannalope haze(canalope melons type)which i recomend its loud im from canada too


----------



## cannapotimus (May 17, 2020)

Strawberry guava fem line dropped this morning at Rocky Mountain high. IG makes it sound like it’ll go quick if anyone is interested. Got a pack of guava pie for next run. Throw some pictures up in a few months


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 27, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Strawberry guava fem line dropped this morning at Rocky Mountain high. IG makes it sound like it’ll go quick if anyone is interested. Got a pack of guava pie for next run. Throw some pictures up in a few months


Got a pack of Guava Pie myself. Hoping for legit guava terps. I’m hopeful for the Strawberry Guava crosses


----------



## cannapotimus (May 27, 2020)

I hear you, I have pretty high hopes as well. I’m more looking for strawberry terps but I’d be happy with guava. I have a pack of sin city strawberry short cookies that I’m hunting through for a nice pollen donor, maybe work it for a couple generations and make something consistently strawberry.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2020)

Have any of you guys run his Grape MTN


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 9, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Have any of you guys run his Grape MTN


What’s that a cross of? I’m guessing it has MTN cut of Trop Cookies?


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 9, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> What’s that a cross of? I’m guessing it has MTN cut of Trop Cookies?


MTN Trop cookies x grape pie x wedding crashed


----------



## Matix35 (Jun 9, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> MTN Trop cookies x grape pie x wedding crashed


I grew mtn trop bx and all trop leaning pheno is incredible!iam happy and lucky To preserve it To give you a idea ! I grew grape pie pheno from cannarado(grapeology)and it was a very good yielder and yeah,true grape flavor beautifull budz


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 1, 2020)

I was doing a pre flip prune on some guava pies and the smells coming off the one pheno in perticular are amazing. Super strong strawberry with a hint of what I assume would be the papaya. It’s the most distinct terps I’ve smelled in veg by far. Also got my first trifoliate ever. I’m really excited to see what the flowers have in store.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 1, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> I was doing a pre flip prune on some guava pies and the smells coming off the one pheno in perticular are amazing. Super strong strawberry with a hint of what I assume would be the papaya. It’s the most distinct terps I’ve smelled in veg by far. Also got my first trifoliate ever. I’m really excited to see what the flowers have in store.


My one Guava pie is just starting her 5th week of flower. She looks like she’s gonna have some thick colas


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great! How’s the stretch? What kind of smells do you get off her?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 2, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Looks great! How’s the stretch? What kind of smells do you get off her?


Just put her to bed so I’ll check again tomorrow, but from what i remember, it smelled like everything from papaya to guava to bakery smell. Stretched about 3-4x her veg height so she’s stretchy. The structure is amazing tho. Best plant in my tent hands down, so i bought another pack Picked up Guava Cooler = (Rabid Hippie Kush Mints x Guava’Z (Pure Guava x Oz Melon))


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 2, 2020)

Right on, I have a pack of the guava z x space runtz on the way too


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a pack of strawberry guava s1 and San Sour Soci. I am very excited to try them. Not to many pictures but the few that I've seen look good.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 2, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> I have a pack of strawberry guava s1 and San Sour Soci. I am very excited to try them. Not to many pictures but the few that I've seen look good.


Keep us updated on those, I wanna pick up a couple packs of the original Strawberry Guava.


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 2, 2020)

I definitely will. Unfortunately, they won't be done until I'm guessing mid December. All three of my tents are filled up, so I can't get them started for about 10 days + 6-8 weeks of veg before flower.

The San Sour Soci I saw looked really good. Strawberry S1 looked pretty good too, but still not too many people reporting back. IG is cool, but it's typically the best phenos from major growers.


----------



## Silencio (Aug 2, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Just put her to bed so I’ll check again tomorrow, but from what i remember, it smelled like everything from papaya to guava to bakery smell. Stretched about 3-4x her veg height so she’s stretchy. The structure is amazing tho. Best plant in my tent hands down, so i bought another pack Picked up Guava Cooler = (Rabid Hippie Kush Mints x Guava’Z (Pure Guava x Oz Melon))


Where did you snag the guava cooler? I can't find anyone with them.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 2, 2020)

Silencio said:


> Where did you snag the guava cooler? I can't find anyone with them.


They sold out everywhere within a minute, i got mine from TSC, you can pick up his stuff at RockyMountainHigh719 or Oregon Elite


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Aug 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> They sold out everywhere within a minute, i got mine from TSC, you can pick up his stuff at RockyMountainHigh719 or Oregon Elite


Thinktank on insta might have some still too


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 9, 2020)

What's up ladies and gentleman!!! New to roll it up. Check me out on insta at growbossyeg!! 

I just gripped a bunch of bloom gear from rmhca!! 

09 animal cookies x guava'z
Space Runtz x guava'z
Sour San Souci
Forza San Souci
Papaya bx
Melted Strawberry
Biscotti x Sour Dubb
Loompa's Headband x Sour Dubb
Strawberry Guava

So pumped to start popping some of this shit!!


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> What's up ladies and gentleman!!! New to roll it up. Check me out on insta at growbossyeg!!
> 
> I just gripped a bunch of bloom gear from rmhca!!
> 
> ...


Could you tag each photo with who the grower is and strain? It'll be much easier to track on instagram. Thanks.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 10, 2020)

Here’s Guava Pie on the beginning of Week 6 of flower. She smells amazing, and the smell is hard to describe. It’s been the best plant in my 2x4 tent out of 4 total.


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 10, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Here’s Guava Pie on the beginning of Week 6 of flower. She smells amazing, and the smell is hard to describe. It’s been the best plant in my 2x4 tent out of 4 total.


Looks deadly buddy. How’s the node spacing? I’m flipping mine next week and yours have been getting me stoked


----------



## cannapotimus (Aug 10, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> What's up ladies and gentleman!!! New to roll it up. Check me out on insta at growbossyeg!!
> 
> I just gripped a bunch of bloom gear from rmhca!!
> 
> ...


Have your guava’z shipped already?


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 10, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Could you tag each photo with who the grower is and strain? It'll be much easier to track on instagram. Thanks.


I don't understand.. Are you talking about my Instagram?


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> I don't understand.. Are you talking about my Instagram?


Yes


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 11, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Yes


All pics of plants in my insta are grown by my wife and I and if you read the caption the strain name is usually mentioned


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 11, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> All pics of plants in my insta are grown by my wife and I and if you read the caption the strain name is usually mentioned


Hey man you have a some really nice looking stuff on your IG page good job,


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 11, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey man you have a some really nice looking stuff on your IG page good job,


Thanks brother. Check out my wife's insta @ the.real.cannabis.housewife


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 12, 2020)

Has anyone grew out the melted strawberries or Guava Pie ? any info would be great thanks


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 13, 2020)

southernguy99 said:


> Has anyone grew out the melted strawberries or Guava Pie ? any info would be great thanks


Growing out Guava Pie rn, she stacks like crazy here’s a bad pic of her now, i’ll take better pics later


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 19, 2020)

Here’s Guava Pie halfway past the beginning of Week 7 of flowering. She’s stacking so nicely and frosting up like mad. Gave my girl a cut of her to take care of in a red solo cup, might have to take another cut from hers


----------



## bunnybunny (Aug 19, 2020)

Looking good. What kind of yield are you expecting from her?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 19, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Looking good. What kind of yield are you expecting from her?


It’s 1 plant in a 2x4 and i’m expecting around 12 oz, so i’m gonna say a little under/over 3 oz


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s a bunch of pics of Guava Pie at F61. Might cut down this saturday


----------



## hondorific (Sep 7, 2020)

Im interested in trying out Bloom Seed Co...can you guys recommend the more potent of the crosses? Gauva? Strawberry guava? Guavaz? Im not so interested in terps


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Im interested in trying out Bloom Seed Co...can you guys recommend the more potent of the crosses? Gauva? Strawberry guava? Guavaz? Im not so interested in terps


If you want potent, i’m willing to bet his San Souci crosses are potent af. I smoked some of the guava pie yesterday and it was pretty damn strong


----------



## Super_Glued_to_deathOG (Sep 8, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Here’s a bunch of pics of Guava Pie at F61. Might cut down this saturday


F61 do you mean day 61?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 8, 2020)

Here’s the Guava Pie right before I cut her down at F63


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 8, 2020)

hondorific said:


> Im interested in trying out Bloom Seed Co...can you guys recommend the more potent of the crosses? Gauva? Strawberry guava? Guavaz? Im not so interested in terps


That bloom sour og would definitely pack a punch. I haven’t grown it but loompa’s headband is pretty well known.


----------



## hondorific (Sep 8, 2020)

thanks guys! I'm def getting 1 now! that pie looks a1!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> thanks guys! I'm def getting 1 now! that pie looks a1!


Most grape pie crosses are low yield high end terpy smoke because Grape pie is notorious for low yields think sundedriver . But it's grade A if done right . Also Harry breeds mostly towards the Hash making end of things so most of his gear is modeled after going after Great washing Terpy strains but if i where to say and this is without trying any of the new crosses go for the Froza San Souci = Wedding cake x Sour Best Shit Ever X Sans Souci Sans Souci is (GMO x Sour Dubb) x I95 or Better yet Full melt which is Forza Sour X Sour Dubb . Sour Dubb and I95 are gas


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 9, 2020)

hondorific said:


> thanks guys! I'm def getting 1 now! that pie looks a1!


This is from only 1 seed too, so I'll probably set up a Tissue Culture set up before I run the pack because it's pretty hard to find. I have another pack of Guava Cooler that was also pretty rare iirc. If you can find that Guava Pie, you should definitely pick it up!


BigSco508 said:


> Most grape pie crosses are low yield high end terpy smoke because Grape pie is notorious for low yields think sundedriver . But it's grade A if done right . Also Harry breeds mostly towards the Hash making end of things so most of his gear is modeled after going after Great washing Terpy strains but if i where to say and this is without trying any of the new crosses go for the Froza San Souci = Wedding cake x Sour Best Shit Ever X Sans Souci Sans Souci is (GMO x Sour Dubb) x I95 or Better yet Full melt which is Forza Sour X Sour Dubb . Sour Dubb and I95 are gas


He definitely breeds for hash, and that's kind of why I wanted to try his gear. I was thinking about getting that Forza San Souci, but I ended up buying a pack of W'yeast Farm's Sour Secret which is Forza Sour x The Menthol, so I thought it'd be redundant. I'm looking to pick up a San Souci cross though, looks absolutely fire.


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 11, 2020)

Does anyone know ?about the new purple ice water. He just droped?


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 14, 2020)

I have 4 guava pie that just finished their stretch and are looking stellar. All 4 have a nice strawberry smell but one of them really stands out. It smells exactly like a Macdonald’s strawberry fruit smoothie. They are all nice and frosty for only 3 weeks. I did find a couple nuts on one of them, but they were below the trellis in the larf zone. Only two balls though and nothing above the net.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 14, 2020)

moundstomper said:


> Does anyone know ?about the new purple ice water. He just droped?


I’m looking at that too. It says it’s his own pick of Ice Cream Cake crosses with Grape Cream Cake which means it’s an ICC Bx, which i’m probably gonna pick up


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 14, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> I have 4 guava pie that just finished their stretch and are looking stellar. All 4 have a nice strawberry smell but one of them really stands out. It smells exactly like a Macdonald’s strawberry fruit smoothie. They are all nice and frosty for only 3 weeks. I did find a couple nuts on one of them, but they were below the trellis in the larf zone. Only two balls though and nothing above the net.


I’ll probably hunt the whole pack next time for that Strawberry Fruit smoothie terp. Mine was more Strawberry Guava leaning and smelled exactly like guava and with vanilla cream pie backend. I just trimmed her yday and it smells exactly like that in the jar. Frostiest plant i’ve ever harvested too. My only problem was mold during drying but that’s a problem on my end because i forgot to turn my fan on for two days of curing, but i managed to salvage the parts that wasn’t molded


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Going to germinate Grape Cream Cake and Sour San Souci tonight. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 15, 2020)

Pick up the PIW, talked to rocky it is infacted the PCC, Im thinking that trop male is in there some where.#purple ice water# purple hash


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 15, 2020)

moundstomper said:


> Pick up the PIW, talked to rocky it is infacted the PCC, Im thinking that trop male is in there some where.#purple ice water# purple hash


The Trop male is not in there. It’s grape pie wedding crasher and ice cream cake


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 16, 2020)

Just guessing hoss! Never heard of any these producing PIW?purple flowes yes.but it looks like harry has isolated this trait from the trop male? Just guessing?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 16, 2020)

moundstomper said:


> Just guessing hoss! Never heard of any these producing PIW?purple flowes yes.but it looks like harry has isolated this trait from the trop male? Just guessing?


Well no, i don’t think Trop was anywhere along in the lineage. it’s Ice Cream Cake x Grape Cream Cake which is (Ice Cream Cake (Wedding Cake x Gelato 33) x Grape Pie(Grape Stomper x Cherry Pie)/Wedding Crasher(Wedding Cake x Purple Punch)) So as you can see there’s absolutely no Tangie x GSC (Trop Cookies) in the lineup


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 16, 2020)

I get that but on the pak its icc x gccm?whats the m for?


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 16, 2020)

And before you say male its not deonted on other crosses?


----------



## moundstomper (Sep 16, 2020)

If i remember correctly the only cut to produce PIW was the mountain cut ?just saying.


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 16, 2020)

It definitely not in there. It’s grape cream cake back crossed to ice cream cake.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Germinated 12 Grape Cream Cake and 11 Sour San Souci. All of them popped. We will see how they do through seedling stage. Also just put 3x Strawberry Guava in coco. Will be about 3 days before I find out if they germinated properly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 28, 2020)

Anyone on here ordered through real rocky mountain high seed co? Placed an order, payment was delivered Friday, and still haven’t heard back. Ordered a pack of Purple Ice Water(Ice Cream Cake{Weedpraylove’s cut} x Grape Cream Cake). Hoping everything is good, and should hear back soon because i’m really looking forward to that cross. Not really too worried since it got there Friday, plus i know i would like to enjoy my weekend instead of stressing about making everyone happy, but would like to know what everyone’s experience with that company is.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 28, 2020)

moundstomper said:


> Does anyone know ?about the new purple ice water. He just droped?


As someone stated it’s basically an ice cream cake back cross. Just ordered a pack myself, and just waiting to hear back that my payment made it.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 28, 2020)

I ordered Purple Ice Water from him too. The day the tracking said that my payment arrived I got an email saying that my order was shipping, and it went out the next day. I've only purchased once from him but it went real quick for me and would shop there again.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 28, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I ordered Purple Ice Water from him too. The day the tracking said that my payment arrived I got an email saying that my order was shipping, and it went out the next day. I've only purchased once from him but it went real quick for me and would shop there again.


Appreciate it, maybe he was just busy Friday, and the weekend. Sure everything will get sent out here in the next couple days.


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 28, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Appreciate it, maybe he was just busy Friday, and the weekend. Sure everything will get sent out here in the next couple days.


I always order through his Canadian site and there’s never a confirmation of payment or anything. He just sends tracking out when he ships.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 28, 2020)

Speaking of RMH, they are having a sale today so it would be a good day to order some Bloom if you wanted to but haven't.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 28, 2020)

I've ordered from RMH twice and not had a problem


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 28, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Speaking of RMH, they are having a sale today so it would be a good day to order some Bloom if you wanted to but haven't.


What's the sale? I don't see it on his website


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 28, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> What's the sale? I don't see it on his website


He posted it on IG. Put in WHATCANNACON in the cupon part at checkout and it gets you 40% off. It ends tonight at midnight MST time.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 28, 2020)

Just got the tracking number, so everything’s Gucci. Was cool because just got the tracking number from Rado gear as well. So might snag another PIC if they’re in stock Thursday


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 28, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> He posted it on IG. Put in WHATCANNACON in the cupon part at checkout and it gets you 40% off. It ends tonight at midnight MST time.


Awesome thanks. I just ordered a pack of Grape Cream 2.1


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 28, 2020)

Fuck, purple icewater sold out. I was hoping I could get that with that 40% off. How'd you guys find out about the sale? IG?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 28, 2020)

I caved and bought Biscotti Cream and Papaya Power from RMH719. Two packs for $140 with shipping.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 28, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Fuck, purple icewater sold out. I was hoping I could get that with that 40% off. How'd you guys find out about the sale? IG?


Yeah he posted something about the canna con being a con and that he wasn't going to participate in them anymore. He chose today and the name of the sale because of the canna con in OK I believe.

FYI on his post today he also mentioned that he was going on vacation from the 1st untill like the 12th or something and that if payment shows up after he leaves it won't get shipped untill he's back.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 29, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Fuck, purple icewater sold out. I was hoping I could get that with that 40% off. How'd you guys find out about the sale? IG?


Damn glad i snagged one when i could, and ordered when i did. Still got two GCC F1 packs in the vault, so hopefully i’ll be able to find something amazing out of them.


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 29, 2020)

Orange is Strawberry Guava S1

Green is the Grape Cream Cake. Two of them came out with triple cotyledons.

White is Sour San Souci. Two of them are much smaller than the others, but seem fine otherwise.

Purple is Cannardo freebie.

I know we've all seen seedlings, but whatever.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 30, 2020)

Order arrived today, and honestly couldn’t be happier. Might have taken a couple of days longer than usual, but the freebies definitely made up for it. Got a pack of Irene OG x Fire OG bx2 by Freak of Nature genetics. Never heard of them, but if the genetics listed are correct they should produce some absolute fire. Hyped to run the PIW, and the two packs of GCC i still have in the vault.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Sep 30, 2020)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on some Biscotti Cream, not gonna lie it’s tempting.


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 1, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on some Biscotti Cream, not gonna lie it’s tempting.


I was wondering about biscotti crosses for a while now, is it all it’s hyped up to be? I see you rocking a lot of cannarado gear, just wondering if you’ve got any experience?


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 1, 2020)

Some guava pie at almost 6 weeks. Smell is super pungent straight up strawberry on all 4 plants with one of them having some banana mixed in there. All four fairly uniform in structure.So


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 18, 2020)

Guava pie 65ish days and ready to chop


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 19, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Guava pie 65ish days and ready to chop
> View attachment 4718487View attachment 4718488View attachment 4718489View attachment 4718491View attachment 4718501View attachment 4718504View attachment 4718505


what is the nose on that bad larry ?


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> what is the nose on that bad larry ?


All strawberry, with one pheno having a bit of grape underneath. Super terpy plants.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Oct 24, 2020)

Just bought the Grape Cream Cake x Strawberry Guava fems


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Funny I was breezing thru the different banks and bloom seed co has been on my radar for some time. I was actually thinking of pulling the trigger on the sour biscotti or grape cream cake. Like how they have both regs and fems. Sour san Souci sounds like a heater as well. Definitely mouth watering terpy stuff, probably will squish out some epic rosin!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2020)

Is this the only page for bloom seed co here, figured there would be more pages also wanted to say, the harry palms sour garlic cookies looks absolutely fuego


----------



## bunnybunny (Nov 16, 2020)

So, short update. I just threw these ladies into flower last week. They are San Sour Soci, Grape Cream Cake, and some Cannaro freebies. The Strawberry Guava S1 I have in another tent. I'm just going to let it veg for the next 7-8 weeks and fill out one tent with this plant.

I have popped 24 bloom seeds originally. Both the San Sour Soci and GCC were non-feminized, but it turns out I got 23/24 as fem. I had been waiting for them to mature figuring maybe I'd end up with 10-18. 18 worst case scenario, I stick 3-4 in a 2.5x5 and 3 in a 2x4 and put the other 12-13 in my 4x8. Well nope. I have 17 in this 4x8, 6 in a 2.5x5 and 3 in a 2x4. It's honestly been a huge hassle. Not that it's anything really to complain all that much about, but it does mean more work. I'm hoping that I just didn't identify 2-3 of them as males and can kill them in the next week or so.

Everything else has been good. Pretty much standard grow, except for 1 of the GCC. I'm not sure what it's deal was, but it sprouted up and grew way faster than all of the other ones. Then it's main stock became floppy and wouldn't stay rigid, almost like a pool noodle. It then started to fade big time, and has appeared nutrient deficient even though it's getting watered every other day at 1800-2000EC. I decided to flower it anyways, but might end up killing it, because I'll need room for a dehumidifier in the 2.5x5

GCC has 2 other distinct phenos so far. One of them is very gassy smelling and the ridges on the leaves are much more pronounced. It smells great, and I am looking forward to seeing how these produce.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> So, short update. I just threw these ladies into flower last week. They are San Sour Soci, Grape Cream Cake, and some Cannaro freebies. The Strawberry Guava S1 I have in another tent. I'm just going to let it veg for the next 7-8 weeks and fill out one tent with this plant.
> 
> I have popped 24 bloom seeds originally. Both the San Sour Soci and GCC were non-feminized, but it turns out I got 23/24 as fem. I had been waiting for them to mature figuring maybe I'd end up with 10-18. 18 worst case scenario, I stick 3-4 in a 2.5x5 and 3 in a 2x4 and put the other 12-13 in my 4x8. Well nope. I have 17 in this 4x8, 6 in a 2.5x5 and 3 in a 2x4. It's honestly been a huge hassle. Not that it's anything really to complain all that much about, but it does mean more work. I'm hoping that I just didn't identify 2-3 of them as males and can kill them in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


Those are some awesome strains, heard great things about the sans sour soci. Can't really see the bottom of plants but looks like the could use some lollipopping, its going to get very thick in there for sure. Trellis net will definitely help you out. If you're only a week in flower you can definitely prune off some of the bottom growth, trust me you'll be glad you did at harvest time. Plus it gets all the energy to the top buds.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 21, 2020)

I grabbed space guavaz from Oregon Elite Seeds on sale 40% (sale is on for rest of November). Very anxious to run a few of them outdoors. Also knocking up a few with Shoreline's wedding crasher kushmint f2's.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Nov 22, 2020)

Anyone have pictures of Rifftree? & any info on them?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Nov 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Is this the only page for bloom seed co here, figured there would be more pages also wanted to say, the harry palms sour garlic cookies looks absolutely fuego


Yeah, I couldn’t find any threads on Harry Palm’s own and most of his mentions were in Oni’s, so i decided to start this one for his gear


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 5, 2020)

Picked up Purple Ice Water and Strawberry Cooler from Rocky Mountain High 719 during black friday. Anyone grow out their pack of PIW? Hoping to breed with that pack and create f2’s


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 25, 2020)

Some space guavaZ just about 8 weeks. Nice fruity candy smells with a bit of lemon in there. Probably take them another week-week and a half


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 25, 2020)

I am running Space Runtz outdoors this summer. After seeing that pic might just up that time frame.


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 25, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am running Space Runtz outdoors this summer. After seeing that pic might just up that time frame.


I only popped 2 seeds but I’m excited to run through the rest of the pack when I have more space. You’ll find some solid plants in there for sure


----------



## shwamp (Dec 31, 2020)

This might be a stupid question, but mtn trop is a pheno of the tropicanna cookies right? I was eyeing a pack of the mtn trop bx and wasn't sure exactly if that's what it was.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Dec 31, 2020)

shwamp said:


> This might be a stupid question, but mtn trop is a pheno of the tropicanna cookies right? I was eyeing a pack of the mtn trop bx and wasn't sure exactly if that's what it was.


Yeah MTN Trop is an F1 cut of trop cookies. It’s THE Trop Cookies


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 31, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Yeah MTN Trop is an F1 cut of trop cookies. It’s THE Trop Cookies


Are lines like Strawberry Guava , and Melted Strawberry’s solid for both taste and potency. I see stuff like Guavez 74 crosses but I’m not sure what’s what. 
I almost bought a pack when my Old Family Purple seeds wouldn’t grow from being zapped at customs. I figured I better not do another impulse buy to fix my last impulse buy that went bad. 
Are most of seeds being sold by the well known breeders/seed makers basically the same, quality wise?


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 1, 2021)

Matix35 said:


> I want to share my pheno hunt with Tropicana mtn bx from harry palm feminized the three first photo is pheno #3 tangie nose! but more bushy plant and easier and purple !(cookie type) 4th and 5th photo:gsc pheno very tight budz creamy kush nose and low yield and purple !6th picture is a tangie pheno more difficult but i love it sativa budzz and plant and big tangie flavor beautifull 7th and 8th is clone taken from #3 keep on growing overall im verry impressed and found 2 real keeper


all killer no thriller


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 1, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Are lines like Strawberry Guava , and Melted Strawberry’s solid for both taste and potency. I see stuff like Guavez 74 crosses but I’m not sure what’s what.
> I almost bought a pack when my Old Family Purple seeds wouldn’t grow from being zapped at customs. I figured I better not do another impulse buy to fix my last impulse buy that went bad.
> Are most of seeds being sold by the well known breeders/seed makers basically the same, quality wise?


Harry is hands down near the top of better breeders of fine bird seed then most chucking now a days .

So my answer is an infatic yes their is a difference in seeds just go ask Oni their name was made off of Harrys sweat.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 1, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Harry is hands down near the top of better breeders of fine bird seed then most chucking now a days .
> 
> So my answer is an infatic yes their is a difference in seeds just go ask Oni their name was made off of Harrys sweat.


Is there a cross of his that I should try first?


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 1, 2021)

The guava pie is a 10 for bag appeal and terps, but the high is like a 6 or a 7. Pretty much on par or a little better than cookies. I’m sure some of the other strawberry guava crosses like the ogkb2.1 or the kushmints would pack more of a punch though. Got some (forza sour xi95)x strawberry guava for freebies with a pack of strawberry cooler I’m pretty stoked to run.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 2, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Is there a cross of his that I should try first?


Forza Sour or SGC Bx would be my first packs but i don't know how easy they are to get now a days


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 2, 2021)

That or Riff Tree


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 12, 2021)

Update on final product:

I'll take some pictures and post them in the next few days, but wanted to post incase I forget.

San Sour Soci- 7/10-8/10. The better ones look nice, some of the lesser quality ones would be good weed if you live in an illegal state, but with so much good quality bud in legal states, this one leaves some to desire.

Grape Cream Cake- 6.5/10-8.5/10. A few phenos are very nice and would be keepers if I was pheno hunting. Some of the other were similar to my feeing about the lesser quality SSS.

Strawberry Guava S1- This one is 3 weeks from harvest, but it has been a great plant to grow and looks like it will turn out well. I only grew one of these big enough to almost fill out a 4x4.

During this run I also grew some cannarado seeds which I had problems with and the freebies were the only ones that popped. I know 2 isn't the best to judge from, but not so great.

I have another pack of Bloom Seeds I am going to run eventually, but growing non-feminized seeds is a huge pain in the ass and I don't have the mental energy or time to do them now. I will say that the GCC keepers were just as good as some of the White Hot Guava keepers that I found with clear water genetics.

TLDR: Found some okay ones and some good ones. I'll know more once they dry and cure. I've found it's harder to visually judge many green plants, compared to purple plants, maybe it's the contrast.

edit: I will also say that I grew these in soil. Typically I've used coco, but because I was going out of town, I didn't want the person watering my plants to have to show up everyday. So, I definitely did not push these genetics to their full potential.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 13, 2021)

Strawberry Guava S1 at week 5, looking pretty good and hasn't started to bulk or frost up yet.







San Sour Soci 7/10 and 8/10













Grape Cream Cake 8.5 keeper and 7.5/10, didn't take a picture of lesser quality one fresh. These plants all have pictures taken at day 56 of flower. Will get pictures of dried and cured flower in a few weeks.













I know the hair is out of control. I have two huskies.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 13, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


>


Beaut!


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd like to amend everything I said. One of my plants hermmed on me and I caught it late. every plant had 30-70 seeds, so the quality won't be as good as it could have been.


----------



## shwamp (Jan 26, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> I'd like to amend everything I said. One of my plants hermmed on me and I caught it late. every plant had 30-70 seeds, so the quality won't be as good as it could have been.


Do you know which one it was that went hermie?


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 26, 2021)

It was one of the Grape Cream Cakes. It came out with 3 cotyledons and was topping itself. I had a clear water genetics plant that did that it turned out great, but this one herm'd. I didn't catch it until week 3.5-4 ish because I was out of town and had a friend watering for me.

The terp profile on the Guava S1 though is really solid though, even if it did herm it smells great.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> It was one of the Grape Cream Cakes. It came out with 3 cotyledons and was topping itself. I had a clear water genetics plant that did that it turned out great, but this one herm'd. I didn't catch it until week 3.5-4 ish because I was out of town and had a friend watering for me.
> 
> The terp profile on the Guava S1 though is really solid though, even if it did herm it smells great.


Water stress issues maybe over/under watering?


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 27, 2021)

It's possible, but like I said this one came out genetically funky in the first place. They were getting about 1/2-3/4 gallon of water every other day in 2 gallon pots fed at 1300-1500EC and proper pH. Temps float around 65-81 and RH is low, 35-50.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 27, 2021)

If you can raise your lights out temps you'll have better plant metabolism/water uptake which could raise your lights on humidity.

I'd bump the feed down to 1200 max with less nitrogen, more micros for most berry/grape genetics. If you're growing chem/sour/og they'd probably love the regiment you're currently using. You're overfeeding nitrogen trying to get your calcium/trace minerals in balance which definitely can cause things to herm. More frequent waterings, lower feeds with plain water every 2nd/3rd feed to keep from chasing those defs by feeding more.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm not sure how you would know that, as I never gave you a ratio of the fertilizers I used or my growing medium (which was soil not coco). The feed range, pH, temperature, and humidity I used are not the reason why one of my plants herm'd. All of those are well within an acceptable range. None of the plants showed deficiencies throughout flower or veg other than a few adjustments early on. This was genetic, not environmental.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 27, 2021)

I wasn't even talking about the herm, I know that they just happen sometimes. Those were just general things I noticed.

I can look at your pictures, what info you gave and tell you things you might not be able to extrapolate yourself. Genuinely trying to help you out.

All of your plants are showing nitrogen toxicity and are showing micro defs which are generally first seen as a calcium def but progresses from there locking out everything, eventually. It didn't get to that point because you kept feeding it _just_ enough calcium.... _but _this was because you were feeding too much of everything in the wrong ratios. This is on top of having your temps/humidity off point causing your plant to have wet feet with an overabundance of food when they did finally drink it.

raise lights off temps/root zone temps and humidity

water less volume, more often with less concentrated feed with more emphasis on the micros just as the lights turn on or middle of the light cycle 

build filter boxes/use pantyhose for your intakes, seal off the others completely

You'll get more weed that tastes better with less dog hair.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 27, 2021)

lol wtf. The plants were fed with a 1-5-4 solution for the last 4 weeks of flower. There isn't any nitrogen toxicity. Honestly, what the hell are you even talking about. The pictures were taken 8 weeks+ into flower so that fade is going to happen, other than the strawberry guava s1 which was at week 5, and it was fed with a half 1-5-4 and half 2-2-3 for the first 5 weeks of flower. I don't what to tell you other than you analysis of my "deficiencies" is wrong.

Yes dog hair is a problem. I have two huskies. Temperature and humidity are not ideal but not much more I can do about that right now.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 27, 2021)

If you think that they're supposed to look like that I don't know what to tell you. I tried to help you, sorry I bothered.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 27, 2021)

Apology accepted


----------



## coppershot (Jan 27, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> Apology accepted


I get that you feel like @quiescent jumped the gun, but I haven't seen him come on here and troll people. He was just offering some genuine advice, and offer solutions for the dog hair that you may not be aware of. 

I had two cats, so I get the hair issue, and it has to be one of the most frustrating things to see when you take a pic. I felt like the hair is all I could see on my plant pics lol.

Anyway, don't get worked up, we are all here trying to grow the best we can given our circumstances, and any thoughts about things that we can consider to enhance our rooms is positive conversation!


----------



## bunnybunny (Jan 27, 2021)

No problem with the dog hair comment, or that humidity and temperature could be dialed in a little bit better, as that's true. But his analysis of which deficiencies the plants have, and saying I have nitrogen toxicity is just flat out wrong. I have no problem with constructive criticism that has merit, as that's why we are all here anyways. 

To say I have nitrogen deficiency would be far more accurate.


----------



## jdoeanon (Jan 27, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> Strawberry Guava S1 at week 5, looking pretty good and hasn't started to bulk or frost up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that Strawberry Guava smelling like? Got one to run myself, the mother I seen had huge Jurassic park looking fan leaves


----------



## quiescent (Jan 28, 2021)

bunnybunny said:


> No problem with the dog hair comment, or that humidity and temperature could be dialed in a little bit better, as that's true. But his analysis of which deficiencies the plants have, and saying I have nitrogen toxicity is just flat out wrong. I have no problem with constructive criticism that has merit, as that's why we are all here anyways.
> 
> To say I have nitrogen deficiency would be far more accurate.


Your plants look like they were hit with too much nitrogen at some point, there is the possibility that they weren't - won't deny that. Over watering and hitting them with too much PK will lead to a similar leaf droop/burn which might be why you think it isn't. You definitely hit them with too much phosphorous and potassium and your micros were for sure lacking. The PK being too much high isn't as big of a deal as over-nitrification and under-mineralization on flower quality IME which is why I mentioned it. I've smoked a lot of stuff that had N tox early on and you can't recover from it. 

You might have been giving them too little nitrogen at the end but in the stretch you maybe loved them a bit too much - the symptoms aren't always immediate, especially in a medium that's not being hydrated properly with a salt build up. If you were to be more aggressive with your defoliation they would have needed what you were feeding but they already had mobile nutrients in the fans.

Another reason I think there's too much nitrogen early on is because I've grown sour dubb s1s and the Black Garlic from Oni, which is in that strain. The most Dubb leaning plants are very leafy but aren't THAT nutrient hungry - they really want the micros. I've had a guy's dubb that they were proud they kept it green through harvest because they cal-magged it to hell. With that cal-mag came a lot of extra nitrogen. His flower didn't smell or taste like the previous batch, it was way worse but the plants and flowers looked better. I'd assume that Chem D that's 2-0-0 cal-magged to death would look better but smoke worse as well. 

I understand if you don't think what I'm saying is accurate, my word isn't absolute. I've been there (where you are, with flowers that were definitely worse) and done that (over feeding, chasing micro defs, not watering the containers properly - waiting until they're too dry in early/mid flower - all at once on top of hydrophobic soil till its flowing out of the bottom, etc) but I've also been there and not done that. Just trying to help you grow more, better flowers at a lower cost.

Also, have a long haired cat. I built boxes for my two passive intakes that take regular furnace filters. I'm fortunate that I can keep her out of the room but I still have to sweep regularly to keep up with it. If you can hit the outside of the door with a lint roller before opening you should be able to keep most hair out. You should already be showered in fresh clothing before messing with the garden to prevent pests/pollen contam.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 28, 2021)

Blows me away people's ocd with pet hair. Always gives me a good laugh. I see the odd one but nothing that warrants keeping my pal out. He loves chilling in the warmth. 

My grape cream cake is on its second run, great structure with strong branch characteristics. Grape sweet smells and filling out nicely. Much nicer looking then a WCf3 I'm testing out that I made. Yield looks nicer and has much better branch characteristics. First run wasn't so hot as my buddy was helping out while I was in the hospital. Excited to see how it turns out with dinner proper tlc.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Blows me away people's ocd with pet hair. Always gives me a good laugh. I see the odd one but nothing that warrants keeping my pal out. He loves chilling in the warmth.


for me it's like a pimple on the tip of my nose...


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 15, 2021)

Hopefully this pack of full melt I found will still be there in a few days. If that’s gone maybe I’ll shoot for the strawberry forza.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 19, 2021)

anybody know what the parents of Forza Sour are?


edit: I found some info saying its SBSE x Wedding Cake

does anybody know what SBSE is?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 19, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know what the parents of Forza Sour are?
> 
> 
> edit: I found some info saying its SBSE x Wedding Cake
> ...


Sour Best Shit Ever


----------



## spiderfan (Feb 20, 2021)

.


----------



## shwamp (Feb 20, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> .


You should try asking him directly. Maybe he was misinformed the first time? I'm curious too since I bought a pack of full melt.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Feb 20, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> .


from a blurb by wyeast on Speakeasy under the sour secret description

“FORZA SOUR SEED DETAILS
Forza Our is a cross I made in collaboration with Seed Junky a couple years ago–then hunted myself inhouse–seeds were never released of this. Forza Sour is M1og aka Sour Best Shit Ever x the Wedding Cake stud male. My breeding cut brings intense sour / og forward–but with a much more ‘modern’ look to the buds.”


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know what the parents of Forza Sour are?
> 
> 
> edit: I found some info saying its SBSE x Wedding Cake
> ...


Like someone said it's Sour Best Shit Ever but I've seen W'yeast list it as M1OG. SBSE is probably the same as M1OG


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> The guava pie is a 10 for bag appeal and terps, but the high is like a 6 or a 7. Pretty much on par or a little better than cookies. I’m sure some of the other strawberry guava crosses like the ogkb2.1 or the kushmints would pack more of a punch though. Got some (forza sour xi95)x strawberry guava for freebies with a pack of strawberry cooler I’m pretty stoked to run.


I agree with this 100%. My grow was absolutely gorgeous and I'll probably run the rest of my seeds again to find a nice keeper, but the potency was lacking a bit if you're a hardcore smoker. I don't mind that though, sometimes I just want bud that looks and smells great without getting out of my mind high, that's what Chem D is for  Where'd you buy your packs by the way? I bought mine from Rockymountainhigh719 but no freebies. I'm down to my last two nugs of Guava Pie and it's sad, but there's always new flavors to try


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

I got a pack of Guava Cooler, Strawberry Cooler, and Purple Ice Water. Anyone grow any of those out yet?


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I agree with this 100%. My grow was absolutely gorgeous and I'll probably run the rest of my seeds again to find a nice keeper, but the potency was lacking a bit if you're a hardcore smoker. I don't mind that though, sometimes I just want bud that looks and smells great without getting out of my mind high, that's what Chem D is for  Where'd you buy your packs by the way? I bought mine from Rockymountainhigh719 but no freebies. I'm down to my last two nugs of Guava Pie and it's sad, but there's always new flavors to try


I got mine from rocky’s Canadian partner, so no freebies with mine either. I’ve only got freebies from them once and it was only two seeds and I think it might be because it was a little late to ship. Solid guys though either way. I have 2 guava coolers that are 4 weeks into flower at the moment. The shorter of the two has an amazing sour Kush smell since it first started to show flowers.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> I got mine from rocky’s Canadian partner, so no freebies with mine either. I’ve only got freebies from them once and it was only two seeds and I think it might be because it was a little late to ship. Solid guys though either way. I have 2 guava coolers that are 4 weeks into flower at the moment. The shorter of the two has an amazing sour Kush smell since it first started to show flowers.


Actually now that I think about it they did give me a freebie, but it was a pack from Nerds Genetics called Tinkerdick Quall (they're running out of names) and its basically a GMO Bx (GMO x (GMO x MAC)). I have a pack of that Guava Cooler as well! Sounds amazing so far it seems. What are you hoping to get out of those Guava Coolers? I'm looking for a Minty Guava type


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 9, 2021)

The two space guavaz I grew out turned out amazing too. The runtz dominant has a really nice sweet candied lemon taste and smell with bag appeal for days, but the high is a little lacking. Basically on par with a cookies cross. The guavaz pheno doesn’t look as nice but yielded better, has an amazing tangy melon guava/papaya smell/taste and has a nicer high.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> The two space guavaz I grew out turned out amazing too. The runtz dominant has a really nice sweet candied lemon taste and smell with bag appeal for days, but the high is a little lacking. Basically on par with a cookies cross. The guavaz pheno doesn’t look as nice but yielded better, has an amazing tangy melon guava/papaya smell/taste and has a nicer high.


Man, I'm seeing a pattern of all these pretty strains lacking in potency. Kinda sad to see considering how amazing they smell and taste (i would assume.) I'm okay with the lack of potency though, I have other strains if I want to be out of my mind high


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Actually now that I think about it they did give me a freebie, but it was a pack from Nerds Genetics called Tinkerdick Quall (they're running out of names) and its basically a GMO Bx (GMO x (GMO x MAC)). I have a pack of that Guava Cooler as well! Sounds amazing so far it seems. What are you hoping to get out of those Guava Coolers? I'm looking for a Minty Guava type


I’d love it if I found some more of those guava/melon terps mixed in with some kush flavour/potency. It would be nice to have something flavourful that hits hard.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 9, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Man, I'm seeing a pattern of all these pretty strains lacking in potency. Kinda sad to see considering how amazing they smell and taste (i would assume.) I'm okay with the lack of potency though, I have other strains if I want to be out of my mind high


Ya I agree. I don’t mind the milder stuff at times either, specially at work. I’d just like to find a nice compromise. That guavaz pheno is some tasty decently potent smoke though. I tossed some zummy bear pollen on both plants so I’m hoping maybe the offspring will end up with some of that blue power potency.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 9, 2021)

I don’t want to seem like I’m trashing any of their gear either. I’ve only grown 6 plants, and they were all stellar, they just weren’t that knockout og or chem smoke. I’m looking forward to getting through these guava cooler and strawberry cooler though


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2021)

He's breeding for resin, not flower. His selection pressures aren't towards flower potency, it's towards hash making.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

quiescent said:


> He's breeding for resin, not flower. His selection pressures aren't towards flower potency, it's towards hash making.


Yeah, you're definitely right. That's actually why I bought his packs. The bubble hash I make with his genetics (guava pie) is some of the terpiest concentrate I've ever had


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 10, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> Ya I agree. I don’t mind the milder stuff at times either, specially at work. I’d just like to find a nice compromise. That guavaz pheno is some tasty decently potent smoke though. I tossed some zummy bear pollen on both plants so I’m hoping maybe the offspring will end up with some of that blue power potency.


How was the Zummy Bear flower? I've been looking at Sin City for awhile, split between Blueberry Lime Margy and Sparkling Lime. Leaning towards the Lime though cause I've been looking for a heavy lime smell and since the white nightmare sounds like a great cross.


cannapotimus said:


> I don’t want to seem like I’m trashing any of their gear either. I’ve only grown 6 plants, and they were all stellar, they just weren’t that knockout og or chem smoke. I’m looking forward to getting through these guava cooler and strawberry cooler though


I feel ya man, but that's the beauty of it all honestly. There's so many options. I'm hitting anything I find from his packs with Chem Fuego from Lucky Dog Seed Co to give it that Chem/Diesel kick.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 10, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How was the Zummy Bear flower? I've been looking at Sin City for awhile, split between Blueberry Lime Margy and Sparkling Lime. Leaning towards the Lime though cause I've been looking for a heavy lime smell and since the white nightmare sounds like a great cross.
> 
> I feel ya man, but that's the beauty of it all honestly. There's so many options. I'm hitting anything I find from his packs with Chem Fuego from Lucky Dog Seed Co to give it that Chem/Diesel kick.


Couldn’t tell ya, I got all 3 males from the zummy bears so I figured might as well get some seeds from them. Blue lime pie was exceptional though. I only got one female so take that for what it’s worth. All around some of the nicest smoke I’ve grown. Super nice high and a smooth limey kush flavour. Decent sized buds as well


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 17, 2021)

Guava Pie (Strawberry Pie x Strawberry Guava) nug after 6 months of cure. This is my second last nug so I'm tryna capture this beauty before I smoke her


----------



## shwamp (Mar 18, 2021)

I was given wash water fem freebies with my order. I tried asking what they were and he said he didn't release the info. Not sure why he didn't want to say but anybody know anything about wash water?


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 11, 2021)

Guava cooler fading out


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 12, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 4856349
> Guava Pie (Strawberry Pie x Strawberry Guava) nug after 6 months of cure. This is my second last nug so I'm tryna capture this beauty before I smoke her


You didn't save a cut boss ?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 12, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> You didn't save a cut boss ?


Nah, it was only one seed. When I hunt the pack i’ll definitely save a cutting of the best though.


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 23, 2021)

Papaya Bx Day 60


----------



## slacker140 (May 2, 2021)

Is guavaz a cookies based strain? I see it's pure guava x oz melon but I don't find any exact matches for either of those strains. Also does anyone know what the smoothie strain is that's being given away as freebies?


----------



## slacker140 (May 3, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Is guavaz a cookies based strain? I see it's pure guava x oz melon but I don't find any exact matches for either of those strains. Also does anyone know what the smoothie strain is that's being given away as freebies?


I'll answer my own since bloom got back to me. They do not believe there to be any gsc in the pure guava or oz melon or papaya lines and they won't release lineage for freebies. So I ordered the rambutan today. Kind of a bummer for the freebies.


----------



## spiderfan (May 3, 2021)

shwamp said:


> You should try asking him directly. Maybe he was misinformed the first time? I'm curious too since I bought a pack of full melt.


Like others suggested I went off the vendor saying it's M1 OG (aka SBSE 'Sour Best Shit Ever') x Wedding Cake that makes up the Forza Sour; neither Harry nor Jeff replied with info, but Jeff has suggested aloud Sour Secret among his favs and I'll vouch for the one Sour Secret plant I raised being really strong/potent medicine and sour/puckering. I'd be stoked about the Full Melt, heard Harry did good things with Sour Dubb




slacker140 said:


> Is guavaz a cookies based strain? I see it's pure guava x oz melon but I don't find any exact matches for either of those strains. Also does anyone know what the smoothie strain is that's being given away as freebies?


Guava'z = Pure Guava x OZ Melon. Pure Guava or Guava #62 that Harry used is Chunky Diesel x Great White Shark (some info buried in his IG comments/replies). Intentionally I try to avoid cookies when possible in my garden and that was an initial draw to Harry/Bloom, being his main breeding is the Papaya strain worked for hash (Mango x Afghani, dating back to Nirvana..?). My couple Strawberry Guavas pumped out the resin (the trifoliate mutant especially) itself and smelled absolutely amazing however wasn't overly potent as flower/medicine, though yielded a good % more than expected when run for bubble (ballpark I want to say like 20-25% even, unless that mutant plant really was just that resinous - went an extra couplefew runs without degredation in yield much less color)


----------



## cannapotimus (May 3, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> I'll answer my own since bloom got back to me. They do not believe there to be any gsc in the pure guava or oz melon or papaya lines and they won't release lineage for freebies. So I ordered the rambutan today. Kind of a bummer for the freebies.


I’m not sure about any of the lineage on the guava z but it grows much different than cookies. Much bigger buds, tighter nodes and nice fruity terps


----------



## spiderfan (May 3, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> I’m not sure about any of the lineage on the guava z but it grows much different than cookies. Much bigger buds, tighter nodes and nice fruity terps


Gets buried on IG but Harry and the originator of the Guava strain made comments on July 2/20 under @bloomseedco or that's where some of the info is about the Guava'z. Sounds like an interesting strain, haven't enjoyed the GWS in a minute, hoping your plants are fun and stinky!


----------



## cannapotimus (May 3, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Gets buried on IG but Harry and the originator of the Guava strain made comments on July 2/20 under @bloomseedco or that's where some of the info is about the Guava'z. Sounds like an interesting strain, haven't enjoyed the GWS in a minute, hoping your plants are fun and stinky!


Thanks man, I’ve been wondering for a while now.


----------



## slacker140 (May 3, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Gets buried on IG but Harry and the originator of the Guava strain made comments on July 2/20 under @bloomseedco or that's where some of the info is about the Guava'z. Sounds like an interesting strain, haven't enjoyed the GWS in a minute, hoping your plants are fun and stinky!


Thank you, I was trying to avoid anything cookies as it seems almost every strain around me is some sort of cookies cross.


----------



## BlueCheadle (May 4, 2021)

Anybody run the Strawberry Cream Cake (Strawberry Guava x Grape Cream Cake) here?


----------



## Dividedsky (May 5, 2021)

spiderfan said:


> Like others suggested I went off the vendor saying it's M1 OG (aka SBSE 'Sour Best Shit Ever') x Wedding Cake that makes up the Forza Sour; neither Harry nor Jeff replied with info, but Jeff has suggested aloud Sour Secret among his favs and I'll vouch for the one Sour Secret plant I raised being really strong/potent medicine and sour/puckering. I'd be stoked about the Full Melt, heard Harry did good things with Sour Dubb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this...I'm running a wyeast sour secret and it's fucking insanely fire. It's some of the loudest sour/gas nostril burning terps I've grown in a while...on top of that it's has the fire bag appeal that people look for these days and I'm guessing the comes a bit from the wedding cake side of things and for sure the menthol punches up the bag appeal


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 14, 2021)

I have a couple Space Guavaz that are looking great in veg. Great structure and branching.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 24, 2021)

I just ran a few Purple Ice Water beans. I had 2 males and 2 females. The females look and smell almost the same but the #4 pheno yielded the best so that one will stick around for awhile unless I find a better pheno in an upcoming hunt. The terps are hard to describe, kinda sweet like a pastry, I haven't smoked much yet, but so far she rips really hard. I'll probably use her to breed with too after I run her a few times and make sure she is stable but the tester was good.


----------



## slacker140 (May 25, 2021)

Anyone order direct from bloom? Does he give out good freebies when direct?


----------



## higher self (May 27, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Anyone order direct from bloom? Does he give out good freebies when direct?


Not open yet but I registered

Picked up a pack of Full Melt (Forza Sour x Sour Dubb). When the time comes think I'll run it side by side with Dubb Breath (Motor Breath x Sour Dubb) from Oni since its Harry's work from what I understand. I ran a single seed of Oni strain before, Golden Papaya (Jew Gold x Papaya) it was fire & super terped out Orange Starburst OG.


----------



## higher self (May 31, 2021)

Website is up. No deals really besides $100 a pack when you buy more than 5. I'm cool on that his packs can be found cheaper elsewhere & I'm not talking about GLO 

Interesting to note he says he doesn't give out the lineage on his freebies


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 3, 2021)

Guava Cooler
Found a keeper in 2 beans! This is a mom leaner more than the other, I think but I don’t know. LOUD, flavorful terps blend of a lot of different flavors, fire! Mine stretched a good bit and wants to get fed more so I will next time. Going to run this one again soon. And I popped two more to try. I read a couple other ppl had these. You should grow them. Mine didn’t herm either. I just smoked a joint and it’s got everything I like. Hope this one stays around on Bloom’s menu for more ppl to try!


----------



## higher self (Jun 3, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Guava Cooler
> Found a keeper in 2 beans! This is a mom leaner more than the other, I think but I don’t know. LOUD, flavorful terps blend of a lot of different flavors, fire! Mine stretched a good bit and wants to get fed more so I will next time. Going to run this one again soon. And I popped two more to try. I read a couple other ppl had these. You should grow them. Mine didn’t herm either. I just smoked a joint and it’s got everything I like. Hope this one stays around on Bloom’s menu for more ppl to try!View attachment 4915773


Nice buds!! Is that Kushmints x Guavaz? I should have gotten a Guavaz cross but didnt have time to look up what it was about & snatched up Purple Ice Water on sale


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Nice buds!! Is that Kushmints x Guavaz? I should have gotten a Guavaz cross but didnt have time to look up what it was about & snatched up Purple Ice Water on sale


Yes it’s Kushmints x Guavaz. It was rare and expensive but I had the cash and I’m glad I jumped on it! Was eyeballing the Bigg Bag regs to maybe find a male and hit to the Cooler, bc they have the same mom. But my New Year’s resolution was not to buy any seeds the whole year, and so far I haven’t! 
I’m also growing Strawberry Guava...which is unrelated to the Guavaz I think. It’s good too. Got a good fruity strawberry smell. It will put you out for the night/ heavy sleepy indica. 
This one, Guava Cooler, I can smoke all day! And be high all day! 
* Lights joint


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Yes it’s Kushmints x Guavaz. It was rare and expensive but I had the cash and I’m glad I jumped on it! Was eyeballing the Bigg Bag regs to maybe find a male and hit to the Cooler, bc they have the same mom. But my New Year’s resolution was not to buy any seeds the whole year, and so far I haven’t!
> I’m also growing Strawberry Guava...which is unrelated to the Guavaz I think. It’s good too. Got a good fruity strawberry smell. It will put you out for the night/ heavy sleepy indica.
> This one, Guava Cooler, I can smoke all day! And be high all day!
> * Lights joint


Must been rare bc not even listed as sold out on his website. Thought about Bigg Bag for the same reasons, got a KMint x Creamsicle going but don't need more seeds or more chucking projects  Props to you for sticking to your resolution!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 4, 2021)

Here’s that Strawberry Guava day 40. I’ll take here to like 49 probably. This one finished really early in my pheno hunt. Not really a keeper for me personally but quick and big yield. This pheno has a sour, fruity, strawberry smell and flavor and nighttime effects. I grew another pheno that I think was a papaya leaner in terps, but similar in other respects  Will pop more of the pack down the road.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Must been rare bc not even listed as sold out on his website. Thought about Bigg Bag for the same reasons, got a KMint x Creamsicle going but don't need more seeds or more chucking projects  Props to you for sticking to your resolution!


Thanks! It’s pretty tough but I still window shop so I’m already planning my first packs to look for next year lol. If you see the guava cooler again don’t pass them up. For real! I feel real blessed to have found that pack! I don’t know why they were so rare, but I hope he makes more again. I know I’ll be using mine for some chucking.


----------



## cannapotimus (Jun 4, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> Here’s that Strawberry Guava day 40. I’ll take here to like 49 probably. This one finished really early in my pheno hunt. Not really a keeper for me personally but quick and big yield. This pheno has a sour, fruity, strawberry smell and flavor and nighttime effects. I grew another pheno that I think was a papaya leaner in terps, but similar in other respects View attachment 4916130View attachment 4916133 Will pop more of the pack down the road.


I just chopped down a freebie of (forza sour x i95) x strawberry guava with very similar structure that was pretty average until I let it ripen for an extra week. It just packed on weight and frost like crazy in that extra time. It turned out far better than expected. Also I agree the guava cooler is a gem. I’ve just started smoking the jars from last harvest and it’s superb smoke and high.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 4, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> I just chopped down a freebie of (forza sour x i95) x strawberry guava with very similar structure that was pretty average until I let it ripen for an extra week. It just packed on weight and frost like crazy in that extra time. It turned out far better than expected. Also I agree the guava cooler is a gem. I’ve just started smoking the jars from last harvest and it’s superb smoke and high.


I’ll take your advice and go longer. First run this pheno faded out really fast and I felt like I had to chop at just 44 days, but it turned out still being good enough to run again. I’m sure it was bc I like to underfeed them when it’s my first time growing them. So this time I’ve been feeding more and I think it has helped so maybe I’ll be able to take her full term. Pretty much same deal w the guava cooler too, underfed on purpose, so next grow will be really dank! Mine the leaves on my keeper pheno taco’d a lot (even in veg they’ll taco easy), but still had a lot of frost even on the stems. I’ll post pics when that time comes and hopefully I can do her justice. 
@cannapotimus hope you got a good keeper!


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2021)

It does look like it could go a bit longer than 50 days. I'd take it to 60 if its really an early finisher.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thinking of grabbing rambutan (papaya x guava 74) or full melt (Forza sour x sour dubb). Know I probably can’t go wrong with either one but was wondering if anyone had any opinion.


----------



## terpiboi (Jun 25, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Thinking of grabbing rambutan (papaya x guava 74) or full melt (Forza sour x sour dubb). Know I probably can’t go wrong with either one but was wondering if anyone had any opinion.


Rambutan will probably be delicious (the actual fruit is good too)


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 30, 2021)

Grabbed full melt from hembra today. The two breeder freebies sold me.


----------



## Greekmaleek (Jul 1, 2021)

I got quite a bit of Harrrys work! I have his:

Biscotti X grape cream cake

Space guavas. *** 1 in veg for outdoor

Guavaz 74 S1

Guavaz 74 X Guavaz 62

Full melt. ****1 in veg for indoor

Bloom sour og. ****1 in veg for indoor

Mimosa X Strawberry Guava

Orange zkittlez X Strawberry Guava

Strawberry guava

Strawberry guava S1 (2). ****1 in veg for outdoor

Forza sour X Strawberry Guava(2). ***1 in veg for indoor

Grape cream cake X Strawberry Guava **1 in veg for outdoor

MTN trop bx1

Tropicanna smash melonz

Bloom smoothie (freebies)

Citrus palisade (freebies)

Wash water (freebies)


----------



## GrowStache (Jul 4, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Grabbed full melt from hembra today. The two breeder freebies sold me.


I have been watching those packs for weeks. Thank you for forcing me to pull the trigger on the last on in their inventory. You are right that the freebies made the purchase a lot easier


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 4, 2021)

GrowStache said:


> I have been watching those packs for weeks. Thank you for forcing me to pull the trigger on the last on in their inventory. You are right that the freebies made the purchase a lot easier


Hell yeah glad I motivated you haha! Hembra had incredibly quick shipping as well, couldn’t recommend more.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Hell yeah glad I motivated you haha! Hembra had incredibly quick shipping as well, couldn’t recommend more.


Hembra is great, usually get you beans within a week or so


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm kinda bummed I'm missed snagging those guava coolers, definitely going to get a few others from bloom. I'm suprised bloom doesn't have more traction on here, they have some really good genetics.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm kinda bummed I'm missed snagging those guava coolers, definitely going to get a few others from bloom. I'm suprised bloom doesn't have more traction on here, they have some really good genetics.


Have any ideas of what you’re gonna pick up?


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

I hear Bloom wash well for hash. Any strains in particular I need to be on the lookout for?


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 5, 2021)

HunterMFG said:


> I hear Bloom wash well for hash. Any strains in particular I need to be on the lookout for?


Think all his strains are primarily meant for hash, don’t think you could go wrong as long as it sounds good to you.


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok thanks for the reply. I’ll keep an eye out. I want to run some Humboldt Seed Co too. Their Blueberry Muffin and (I think) Apple Pastry sound great and I’ve seen nothing but good things about their genetics.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 5, 2021)

HunterMFG said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. I’ll keep an eye out. I want to run some Humboldt Seed Co too. Their Blueberry Muffin and (I think) Apple Pastry sound great and I’ve seen nothing but good things about their genetics.


Bloom packs come with a 2 pack of fem jelly rancher from Humboldt seed co as well as 5 fem bloom smoothie and 5 reg Hollywood trop (bloom freebies). Pretty sweet!


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

I’m going to be shopping for more beans and another 2x4 light for my veg tent, so I’ll most likely go that route. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Have any ideas of what you’re gonna pick up?


Id probably go for the grape cream cake, guava bars, big bagg, or sundae driver x gcc. Rather go for the guava since I have a decent amount of grape terp strains with compound/rado grape gasoline and its crosses.


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Id probably go for the grape cream cake, guava bars, big bagg, or sundae driver x gcc. Rather go for the guava since I have a decent amount of grape terp strains with compound/rado grape gasoline and its crosses.


Noted. The rosin company I bought from locally before I finished my first run (Grow Sciences) pretty much only runs Bloom genetics. The strawberry guava was awesome. There were a bunch I’ve had over the last year+, I need to go look back and figure out what I really loved and seek it out in seed form.


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 5, 2021)

HunterMFG said:


> Noted. The rosin company I bought from locally before I finished my first run (Grow Sciences) pretty much only runs Bloom genetics. The strawberry guava was awesome. There were a bunch I’ve had over the last year+, I need to go look back and figure out what I really loved and seek it out in seed form.


It's kind of a bummer but most of the ones I've seen them use have already been sold out and bloom is creating new crosses. I wanted the papaya bx but couldn't find it anywhere and the melted strawberries is sold out as well. 710 labs is using the strawberry candy. I want that one too but I already bought strawberry bubbles so not sure if I should get that one too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> It's kind of a bummer but most of the ones I've seen them use have already been sold out and bloom is creating new crosses. I wanted the papaya bx but couldn't find it anywhere and the melted strawberries is sold out as well. 710 labs is using the strawberry candy. I want that one too but I already bought strawberry bubbles so not sure if I should get that one too.


That strains that are still available are no slouchs either, have you seen or smoked the gcc- the guava as well? Shit is fire, all of bloom's strains are some terpy dank. You can still get some of those strains you mentioned, might have to pay a bit more. Dm me if you want to know.


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That strains that are still available are no slouchs either, have you seen or smoked the gcc- the guava as well? Shit is fire, all of bloom's strains are some terpy dank. You can still get some of those strains you mentioned, might have to pay a bit more. Dm me if you want to know.


No I haven't tried any of the gcc's. I bought the rambutan and the strawberry bubbles and have 3 of each of them going now. Was considering picking up guavaz 74. I had been not getting any of the gcc cause I have so many grape crosses already from csi and was trying to avoid the bloom crosses with gsc. Thanks, I may dm you.


----------



## HunterMFG (Jul 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That strains that are still available are no slouchs either, have you seen or smoked the gcc- the guava as well? Shit is fire, all of bloom's strains are some terpy dank. You can still get some of those strains you mentioned, might have to pay a bit more. Dm me if you want to know.


Where’s the best place to get them?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> No I haven't tried any of the gcc's. I bought the rambutan and the strawberry bubbles and have 3 of each of them going now. Was considering picking up guavaz 74. I had been not getting any of the gcc cause I have so many grape crosses already from csi and was trying to avoid the bloom crosses with gsc. Thanks, I may dm you.


I have a lot of grape strains as well. I have found grape is prevelant with a decent amount of modern strain crosses. Purple punch, mai tai, wedding cake crosses I have run from seed packs- I have always found phenos that had some grape terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

Has anyone the have ran bloom ran their fems, I notice they have more packs of regs and was just wondering how there fems fare?


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 20, 2021)

Papaya BX *FEM* day 44


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 20, 2021)

Terps are . tropical shampoo'y papaya bubblegum. stacks HARD and fat colas.


----------



## Owsley87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone the have ran bloom ran their fems, I notice they have more packs of regs and was just wondering how there fems fare?


First run had one herm. Going to run cuts again to see if it was me or genetics. Strawberry 2.1. 

I hear ogkb is a herm


----------



## Owsley87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Bitch is hermed. Looks great tho. 2/7 fems straw 2.1 showed nanners. 

Other plants/proven cuts in the same tent no issues. 

the plants that hermed were probably done at day 56 and I let em go to 63


----------



## higher self (Jul 22, 2021)

Owsley87 said:


> First run had one herm. Going to run cuts again to see if it was me or genetics. Strawberry 2.1.
> 
> I hear ogkb is a herm


Grown 3 OGKB crosses no herms yet. I'd run cuts if you think it's worth it. Had 2 seed plants from different breeders herm on me but the clones were fine & they went through more stress


----------



## Owsley87 (Jul 22, 2021)

Yeah, the wash water freebies were fine. No issues. 2 phenos were super tight and bushy. The other stretched kinda like purple punch. Kept that one.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 22, 2021)

40% off at Rocky Mountain high 719 with the code “40OFF”. Just grabbed grape sighting.


----------



## Owsley87 (Jul 23, 2021)

Owsley87 said:


> Bitch is hermed. Looks great tho. 2/7 fems straw 2.1 showed nanners.
> 
> Other plants/proven cuts in the same tent no issues.
> 
> the plants that hermed were probably done at day 56 and I let em go to 63



I took cuts of all the plants going to onLy run the ones that hermed to get this sorted. Highly suspect i.just let em go too long. Doesn't seem to cut corners just very wary of new gear I try these days.


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 23, 2021)

Papaya BX Day 47


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 3, 2021)

Grape cream cake f2 day 61


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 3, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Grape cream cake f2 day 61View attachment 4957384View attachment 4957385


amazing looking plant, what are you using over there?


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 4, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> amazing looking plant, what are you using over there?


Floraflex full tilt schedule. Drippers in coco, 260w hlg v spec with 30w uva hlg led


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 5, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Floraflex full tilt schedule. Drippers in coco, 260w hlg v spec with 30w uva hlg led


Everything I seen grown with floraflex and drippers looks insane.. such an expensive set up for all of the drippers and such X.x Ive been using Perfect Grower and been loving it!


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey all I remember some talk about strawberry or guava cooler being a desirable and limited pack. Well there’s two strawberry coolers up on the seed source if anyone’s interested.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 7, 2021)

Papaya BX day 62 , bout to get the chop!


----------



## higher self (Aug 7, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> Papaya BX day 62 , bout to get the chop!
> View attachment 4960337


I need a Papaya in my lineup to compare with Zkittlez stuff, what are the terps like? Is this your 1sr run of it? Looks dank!


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> I need a Papaya in my lineup to compare with Zkittlez stuff, what are the terps like? Is this your 1sr run of it? Looks dank!


 2nd time Running it, It's a clone i took of it but didn't keep. Only popped 1 seed outta the pack i will search more in that pack for a keeper. Smells like Tropical shampoo with bubble gum and strawberry hints


----------



## higher self (Aug 7, 2021)

superdank330 said:


> 2nd time Running it, It's a clone i took of it but didn't keep. Only popped 1 seed outta the pack i will search more in that pack for a keeper. Smells like Tropical shampoo with bubble gum and strawberry hints


Sound lovely, Papaya with the Strawberry Guava. Some of the other SG crosses sound like they would be very flavorful especially as extracts


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 7, 2021)

Really hoping for a strawberry banana dom one next. this one was totally papaya dom


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 5, 2021)

New fem drop at 5pm mst on Tuesday.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Brown bag farm goods still has xrape cream cake crosses available


----------



## JojoThug (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone have info on the A1 Bloom freebies from TSC seed bank? Thx


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone here have any experience growing Trop MTN cut? & can let me know any information about her & everything to keep her happy threw veg & flower. Like is she a light feeder, slow in veg, likes to be topped a lot, stretching a lot in flower etc:


----------



## cannapotimus (Sep 14, 2021)

Chaseink501 said:


> Anyone here have any experience growing Trop MTN cut? & can let me know any information about her & everything to keep her happy threw veg & flower. Like is she a light feeder, slow in veg, likes to be topped a lot, stretching a lot in flower etc:


I’ve hear she likes to be tucked away to the sides under less intense lighting. Haven’t grown it myself but hope that helps. I’d check Instagram if you want to see plant structure.


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 16, 2021)

Some nice packs for 40% off at toke seedbank


----------



## JojoThug (Sep 16, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Some nice packs for 40% off at toke seedbank


Have you ordered from that bank? Never heard of them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Have you ordered from that bank? Never heard of them


Brown bag farm goods is legit. Bought 3 packs over the past 2 weeks


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 17, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Have you ordered from that bank? Never heard of them


Do your own due diligence but yeah they’re legit, had a friend order from them recently and they’ve been incredibly professional since ordering from them yesterday. Can find them on ig @tokeseeds or tokeseeds.com


hockeybry2 said:


> Brown bag farm goods is legit. Bought 3 packs over the past 2 weeks


Second this as well, good deals right now in general.


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 29, 2021)

Hunting a full pack of Grape Cream Cake F2 will post the best phenos on here. 
Also popping Koffee BX2, MAC1 Koffee from pacificnwrootz 
PeaceMaker (TK x (The white x Triangle Mints) altitudefarm


----------



## resinhead (Sep 29, 2021)

Foxseeds said:


> View attachment 4998013
> 
> Hunting a full pack of Grape Cream Cake F2 will post the best phenos on here.
> Also popping Koffee BX2, MAC1 Koffee from pacificnwrootz
> PeaceMaker (TK x (The white x Triangle Mints) altitudefarm


what seedbank sent you that wooden box sealed breeder pack? That’s nice!


----------



## Foxseeds (Sep 29, 2021)

resinhead said:


> what seedbank sent you that wooden box sealed breeder pack? That’s nice!


I bought them from the breeder PacificNWroots.. Koffee is (Alien OG x Alien Kush).
Trying to get a cut suited for indoors. The koffee cross I ran this year and last year outdoors was the best tasting most potent hash I’ve ever made. Also here in Canada it does great very resistant to mold or bud rot.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Oct 5, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Grape cream cake f2 day 61View attachment 4957384View attachment 4957385


So after smoking this it wasn't a keeper unfortunately looks mean nothing in this game. Kinda could describe it as lil empty high. Not much terps. I let it go 10 weeks and was looking ready. Pry could of chopped at 9w. I only popped 2 and got a male n a fenale out of this pack so no judgements on my part gotta keep searching.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 5, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> So after smoking this it wasn't a keeper unfortunately looks mean nothing in this game. Kinda could describe it as lil empty high. Not much terps. I let it go 10 weeks and was looking ready. Pry could of chopped at 9w. I only popped 2 and got a male n a fenale out of this pack so no judgements on my part gotta keep searching.


I find a lot of modern hash focused strains are much less enjoyable to smoke than classic cuts/strains. I'd like to try and find keepers from my Purple Ice Water and GCC F1 specifically for breeding structure and frost. I'm sure if you pop the whole pack you'll eventually find one that you really like with a nice high to boot


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 11, 2021)

Purple Ice Water still curing up. Smells of gas and is covered in trichomes.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 12, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Purple Ice Water still curing up. Smells of gas and is covered in trichomes.
> 
> View attachment 5007359


Looking great, was this from a phenohunt from a pack?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 12, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Looking great, was this from a phenohunt from a pack?


Thank you. Yes this was hunted from a pack. I bought two packs and only went through one so far. Kept 2 females to rerun to see which I like best. This is pheno #4 but if I can get some good pics I'll post pheno #2 soon also. They are similar but just a little different. They both check a lot of boxes.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 13, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Thank you. Yes this was hunted from a pack. I bought two packs and only went through one so far. Kept 2 females to rerun to see which I like best. This is pheno #4 but if I can get some good pics I'll post pheno #2 soon also. They are similar but just a little different. They both check a lot of boxes.


That's awesome, how many ladies did you get? And did you keep any of the males? Hope to see the smoke report soon


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 14, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That's awesome, how many ladies did you get? And did you keep any of the males? Hope to see the smoke report soon


If I remember right I got 5 males and 5 females and yes I kept two of the males for now. Going to probably flower out the best looking male and collect some pollen from him soon.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 16, 2021)

Space guavaz outdoors finishing up solid. Been very fortunate with the weather cooperating and allowing the few extra weeks.


----------



## felis (Oct 30, 2021)

I have Dulce de Fresa seeds for my next grow. 

I have not grown any bloom seed strains yet. For those of you in the know, can you please tell me how much stretch to expect with this strain?

Always a quandary knowing how long to let a new-to-me strain veg before flowering.
Cheers.


----------



## Pyrocystis (Nov 1, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Purple Ice Water still curing up. Smells of gas and is covered in trichomes.
> 
> View attachment 5007359


How is the smoke on the Purple Ice Water? Terpy? Germinating a pack of this right now, curious how the effects will be.


----------



## F_Dupp (Nov 30, 2021)

OGKBv2.1 x Grape Cream Cake at 33 days. She smells like grape gingerbread and gym socks


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 1, 2021)

Do anyone have some inkling about what the Bloom BFI mystery freebies are?


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Do anyone have some inkling about what the Bloom BFI mystery freebies are?


On his website he says freebie genetics will remain unknown. So pop them if you’re feeling adventurous lol!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 1, 2021)

higher self said:


> On his website he says freebie genetics will remain unknown. So pop them if you’re feeling adventurous lol!


BFI = Big F***ing Indica - maybe?  That’s all I can come up with so far…


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> BFI = Big F***ing Indica - maybe?  That’s all I can come up with so far…


Lol good one. Bloom wrong for naming it an acronym, could of at least named it to describe terps. I think it's kinda lame to not disclose freebie genetics but than again most of the freebies I pop end up being really good.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Dec 10, 2021)

Purple Full Stack # 3 day 43F,dmells like Dosi kinda


----------



## resinhead (Dec 11, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Do anyone have some inkling about what the Bloom BFI mystery freebies are?


The last freebies I got “smoothie” was straight gas terps, so the name may not reflect the characteristics of the flower!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 11, 2021)

I just today got “Apple Fritter x New Bloom Male” freebiez with my Grape Sighting pack..


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Dec 11, 2021)

High fellow cannasuers - Was curious if anyone knew the lineage on "Dulce de Uva" ??? I've looked/asked everywhere you can and only saw on harrypalms IG referring to his "sticky toffee" pics that the structure resembled his Dulve de uva... I was asked to trade my pack of Sin mint cookie fems for my buddies "Dulce de Fresa" I think from the straw guava fem drop. I'm all over it and just waiting for him to get his order. Any info would help on lineage.

Peace and stay blazed!


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 12, 2021)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> High fellow cannasuers - Was curious if anyone knew the lineage on "Dulce de Uva" ??? I've looked/asked everywhere you can and only saw on harrypalms IG referring to his "sticky toffee" pics that the structure resembled his Dulve de uva... I was asked to trade my pack of Sin mint cookie fems for my buddies "Dulce de Fresa" I think from the straw guava fem drop. I'm all over it and just waiting for him to get his order. Any info would help on lineage.
> 
> Peace and stay blazed!


Pretty sure it’s a pheno they found from grape cream cake


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2021)

There will be some big time firee in these strawberry guava fem line.


----------



## whendiesel (Dec 25, 2021)

Trying to figure out what to grab from the strawberry guava fem line. Right now I'm looking at melted strawberries, strawberry cream cake, or dulce de fresa. Anyone recomend one of these strains? I'm mostly looking into making it into rosin.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2021)

whendiesel said:


> Trying to figure out what to grab from the strawberry guava fem line. Right now I'm looking at melted strawberries, strawberry cream cake, or dulce de fresa. Anyone recomend one of these strains? I'm mostly looking into making it into rosin.


Strawberry cream cake is regs. I learned that lesson lol


----------



## whendiesel (Dec 25, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Strawberry cream cake is regs. I learned that lesson lol


Haha good to know. Some sites list it as fem seeds.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2021)

whendiesel said:


> Haha good to know. Some sites list it as fem seeds.


Yeah terpy seeds had it listed as fems.. basically why i bought it. Tried to contact them a few times... zero response. Nice


----------



## whendiesel (Dec 25, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah terpy seeds had it listed as fems.. basically why i bought it. Tried to contact them a few times... zero response. Nice


 That's exactly where I was looking. Thank you for the heads up! I really appreciate it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 26, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Purple Full Stack # 3 day 43F,dmells like Dosi kindaView attachment 5044329View attachment 5044330View attachment 5044331


Looking nice! Updates as it progresses please!


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 2, 2022)

Guava Cooler keeper pheno... They all smell really loud and very potent! It's hard to describe the terps on them, very complex and tasty. Awesome high! I'm through about half the pack now (onesies n twosies) and this one is the best pot I've ever smoked. This one is similar in flavor to the others but it doesn't have any orange/pine like the others have had. Not a real big yielder but I'm not the biggest grower. Got one little sprout coming up but probably will save the rest. Hopefully they come out again! And two more Strawberry Guava sprouts, I've had two phenos from that one, both good. Strawberry leaner and sour papaya. Smoking this Guava cooler it's so good!!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 2, 2022)

I got some Bloom freebies from Rocky Mountain High called "A-8" Havent been able to find any info on it though


----------



## Satch12 (Jan 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I got some Bloom freebies from Rocky Mountain High called "A-8" Havent been able to find any info on it though


They don’t release the lineage of their freebies.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 4, 2022)

Purple Ice Water


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jan 5, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Purple Ice Water
> 
> View attachment 5060548


Incredible! Terp/smell report?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 5, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Incredible! Terp/smell report?


Sweet like a cupcake or cookie maybe with some gas undertones. My buddy said its close to the ICC he's had before in terps and taste.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 7, 2022)

MTN Trop bx

This was my favorite pheno and also the best yielding from my seed hunt with this strain so far. She has orange terps with a little bit of sour rottenness. Great bag appeal and hits pretty hard from the couple of rips of taken so far. Still curing up so I'll have to wait a little and see how she turns out once cured but I will be running this one some more. Will probably cross her with Peanut Butter Breath to see how the terps mash up.


----------



## howchill (Jan 18, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> They don’t release the lineage of their freebies.


Any idea why?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jan 18, 2022)

howchill said:


> Any idea why?


The thrill of mystery…. ?

Edit: It’s probably to conceal his breeding direction from competitors while also getting “in field” testing/feedback done…


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 21, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> The thrill of mystery…. ?
> 
> Edit: It’s probably to conceal his breeding direction from competitors while also getting “in field” testing/feedback done…


Definitely think it’s what you said in the edit


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Who's jumped on the new drop? If so what'd ya get? I'm very excited for the "Sherbanger" (Sunset sherb x headbanger) It's definitely the highest ticket I've ever saw for his gear. I understand this project has been in the works for awhile w/ Boston roots but some crosses are TAX'd compared to his other gear and collabs. It's pricing tier range from $150 for the "FritterBanger", $200 On the Animal Cookies & Biscotti crosses but def wasn't expecting $300 ticket on the Dulce de UVA & "Flambe Mints" crosses. The Candy Fumez (Z x Sherbanger) is the only photo on his IG @ day 42 was truly epic! Just smothered in frost and has huge disco ball trich heads. 

I'm a big fan of Harry's work, bought my first pack in 2018 Mtn trop fems and truly saw the magic w/ my own eyes so I decided to stock up on his gear and not miss any drops. I'm curious what other people think? Am I the only one thinking $300 packs w/ no pictures is a little steep? RN I'm just wondering if i would be better off buying 2 packs of the strawberry guava or GCC X's since we've seen the heat those bring. Other then that I haven't seen any other pics for these $150-300 packs which makes me wonder, are we the testers?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm definitely a fan of Bloom Seed Co. I currently have a prized pheno of the TTRS (Sundae Drive x GCC). I just got a pack of Purple Ice Water that I'm excited to run. That Candy Fumez sounds amazing!


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 22, 2022)

$300 is crazy 

you’d think the prices would go down cutting out the middleman(seedbanks) not up


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> $300 is crazy
> 
> you’d think the prices would go down cutting out the middleman(seedbanks) not up


Exactly what I was thinking buds! When ya deal with the source price goes down, you'd think... Who knows but it seems like he's following the footsteps of other GREEDY "breeders" - Especially all the heat from the last couple drops: GCC regs $120 and Straw Guava Fems $120-150 which I had great luck w/ both! His gear is A1 Unique cannasuer level maybe he thinks he deserves it?? IDK but I didn't expect this. 
The only way it would make sense if this was a looong project that a lot of work went into and actually ran everything and show us photo's from pheno hunts w/ a caption of what to expect, But $30 a bean!

Example recently being Luckydog seed co's latest drop and many others that aren't coming to mind rn, Exotic Genetix & Solfire post pics of each strain different pheno's and what to expect. I didn't see this coming from Harry. I'd really like to see what these $300 packs are about but It just doesn't feel right. Makes me wonder


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 22, 2022)

The seeds from my two packs from Bloom (Strawberry Guava and guava Cooler) have been really good. I kept one cooler so far and the others from both packs could probably be keepers for other ppl. I'm happy with mine and I'd get another pack from Bloom. I think the price tag issue is a personal budget one. Just chiming in w my opinion.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah the price increase direct vs with a seedbank is backwards seeming.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Quick question looking for other cannasuers opinions. One from each line, regs & fems.

If y'all had to choose what packs wld u run? - Regs: GCC f2's?? or f1's?

fems: Strawberry rock candy (ARC x straw guav) - Drunken strawberries (Motor breath x straw guava) or the Straw guava s1. Staying away from OGKB/GSC derivatives (Dosi/Sherbs/Gelatos etc.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Jan 22, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> The seeds from my two packs from Bloom (Strawberry Guava and guava Cooler) have been really good. I kept one cooler so far and the others from both packs could probably be keepers for other ppl. I'm happy with mine and I'd get another pack from Bloom. I think the price tag issue is a personal budget one. Just chiming in w my opinion.


Thanks for chiming in. Yes your'e right there, some ppl will buy no matter the price... I've seen amazing frost covered pics of the cooler. How'd the terps / effects on your cooler keeper and s1 turn out?


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 22, 2022)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Thanks for chiming in. Yes your'e right there, some ppl will buy no matter the price... I've seen amazing frost covered pics of the cooler. How'd the terps / effects on your cooler keeper and s1 turn out?


My keeper pheno cooler is really dank stank. All of them have been. I can't describe the smell very well it's unique and has a lot of different smells. The flavor is delicious and also complex. I'll get different flavors different hits. Most of them (I think 4 or 5 now) have had a pine/orange in there and the one I kept doesn't, but it has the lowest yield and doesn't look like it but it's probably best pot I've ever smoked. Chucking some pollen at my keeper. The effect is really nice and potent, euphoric uplifting, long lasting not sleepy. I have one more new one vegging of that. 

The strawberry guavas (not the S1's but the cross), I've had two phenos. I think I've only popped 2 of those, but got two phenos, a strawberry- not super loud but a very nice plant. Didn't keep bc it made me too sleepy. Other ppl were ranting and raving about it. The other pheno was a loud sour papaya pheno. I have two more new ones if those vegging now too. 

I'm not trying to be a salesman but just trying to help some fellow growers (friends, to me) make a good informed decision. It's true there are other breeders that have packs for cheaper. I've gotten cheap ones and expensive ones, from different breeders, for the diversity. I've been happy with Bloom, even price considered. I have bought and grown other expensive seeds too, that I was very disappointed in. Just a risk we take or don't.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 23, 2022)

I don’t see myself spending more than $150 for a pack from Bloom unless there’s solid evidence i’m paying for something that has been worked. There’s just too many great breeders that produce worked lines for $150 or less per pack. As much as I love Bloom’s stuff, there’s a lot of options if he decides to not be competitive pricing-wise. I’ll still happily support him if he continues $120-150 price tags for his stuff


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 23, 2022)

Was just listening to Rex from Power Si on a podcast. He was saying Bloom Seed Company strains are great for hash/rosin. Anyone washed any of these strains? What were the results?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 27, 2022)

Blazin Budz said:


> Was just listening to Rex from Power Si on a podcast. He was saying Bloom Seed Company strains are great for hash/rosin. Anyone washed any of these strains? What were the results?


I've heard similar. Bloom Seed Co breeder aims for trichrome production. Still good hitters and good genetics.


----------



## Elon Kush (Feb 7, 2022)

Definitely interested in the Black Maple, but a 300 ticket is a little bit much... at 150 I'd have scooped them up, but these breeders gotta chill with some of these outlandish prices imo


----------



## higher self (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm starting to wonder about all these newer higher priced drops. He releases new stuff every other month now so it seems. I can buy 2 packs of Sherbanger f2's or the Sherbanger crosses from Boston Roots for around $300. I'm just saying lol

Anywho I put one of my Fullmelts into flower. Expecting good things from this, been awhile since I had something sour in the lineup.


----------



## AlleyKat707 (Feb 8, 2022)

Good luck with the hunt! I think Bloom is great but the prices are getting too expensive for me. I could go on a super lengthy rant about this but basically I think 10 regular seeds is just not enough. The 12 fem packs are solid but imo they should be doing at least like 20-25 reg seeds if its a $300 pack. I though Compound's grape gas drop last year was really pricy but at least he included a lot of seeds in each pack. Hopefully whoever bought it gets hooked up with more beans than advertised.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 8, 2022)

Looking at his site there are two $300 packs from that collab. Then there's a couple for 2 bills and one for $150. The other packs are $100 - 150. Seems like they have a pretty reasonable range if the high-end is too spendy.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 8, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> Looking at his site there are two $300 packs from that collab. Then there's a couple for 2 bills and one for $150. The other packs are $100 - 150. Seems like they have a pretty reasonable range if the high-end is too spendy.


I think people are getting weary of stuff like that. I understand if Harry thinks those two crosses justify the $300 price tag, but to me (and some people i'd assume), it seems more like a "feeling out" of the market. See if people are willing to pay the $300 so they can gradually increase the price. Maybe that's not what Harry thinks and just thinks they're crosses worth $300 and we'll never see $300 packs from him again. But I wouldn't be surprised if in the future his packs become more expensive towards $200-250 like in-house/Seed Junky. Not a fan of that kind of stuff tho


----------



## Blazin Budz (Feb 9, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I think people are getting weary of stuff like that. I understand if Harry thinks those two crosses justify the $300 price tag, but to me (and some people i'd assume), it seems more like a "feeling out" of the market. See if people are willing to pay the $300 so they can gradually increase the price. Maybe that's not what Harry thinks and just thinks they're crosses worth $300 and we'll never see $300 packs from him again. But I wouldn't be surprised if in the future his packs become more expensive towards $200-250 like in-house/Seed Junky. Not a fan of that kind of stuff tho


This past year, I've been real into buying breeder cuts/ expensive seeds. I spent a couple of grand on cuts and seeds. Nothing has been better or worse than your typical Clearwater, Bodhi, Dungeons Vault Genetics, Karma etc packs. Its pretty much a huge hype scam in the market right now. Im convinced theres nothing out there worth an actual $300 per pack/cut.


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 9, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I think people are getting weary of stuff like that. I understand if Harry thinks those two crosses justify the $300 price tag, but to me (and some people i'd assume), it seems more like a "feeling out" of the market. See if people are willing to pay the $300 so they can gradually increase the price. Maybe that's not what Harry thinks and just thinks they're crosses worth $300 and we'll never see $300 packs from him again. But I wouldn't be surprised if in the future his packs become more expensive towards $200-250 like in-house/Seed Junky. Not a fan of that kind of stuff tho


That's 100% valid. I was interested in the Black Maple and then I saw the price and bailed. From the breeder's perspective, I don't begrudge anyone taking their shot when the time comes and it definitely helps that most of their range is in the $100-150 range. At the end of the day the market will decide.


----------



## cannapotimus (Feb 9, 2022)

I may be wrong but it seems like the breeders he collaborates with set the prices. The alpine guava was the same price as other sin city gear which is less than bloom usually charges.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 9, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> I may be wrong but it seems like the breeders he collaborates with set the prices. The alpine guava was the same price as other sin city gear which is less than bloom usually charges.


That’s a pretty good take too, I do remember their older collab Papaya Power being the same price as Sin City’s ($100). Either way, i think i’m gonna stick to non hype prices and that goes for all breeders


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 15, 2022)

Popped a whole pack (12 seeds) of Grape Cream Cake F1’s. Gonna see what the hype’s all about and I’m excited to be running Regs again for selection. Gonna be trying to find a nice male to breed F2’s with and make a nice pollen chuck project with my Underdog Urkle #6 cut from CSI’s Loompa HB x Purple Urkle cross


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 15, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That’s a pretty good take too, I do remember their older collab Papaya Power being the same price as Sin City’s ($100). Either way, i think i’m gonna stick to non hype prices and that goes for all breeders


Well if we are talking limited or exclusive packs that price isn't bad but then again most higher hyped stuff is around that price range 250-300 a pack and they will continue to do so in till no ones buys it anymore . 

Best case just buy the packs you really want their is flame everywhere but most of these guys are just hitting the same shit with a selected male or female . I'll put it this way they sure as fuck ain't putting much into marketing so it's not like that is a big tag on their end . 

And before anyone here hates and says i'm hating i like harry's work if you look into it i say good for him for getting away from Noodles because he was the one that was making Oni hot . 

Boston Roots has some nice gear as well and hey i can't hate on him he's from my way unless your Copy Cat or MMS then that a horse of a different color !


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Feb 15, 2022)

OtisCampbell said:


> BFI = Big F***ing Indica - maybe?  That’s all I can come up with so far…


Hey there buds- I could only come up with the same thing; "Big Fuckin Indica" LOL Seem's like it's going to be sativa dom. We'll see. I asked Harry a question about lineage, flower times, etc. couple weeks back on IG and just received the lineage. He won't give out strain lineage on those in R&D. Hope this helps  

*BFI* = _*(Mtn Trop x C99 bx) *_


----------



## kushiez (Feb 15, 2022)

Just got my first pack of Bloom. Went with FUNK MTN (Trop Cookies MTN cut x Strawberry Guava) and also got some A-6 freebies. Excited to run them. I know he’s close to the chest with freebie lineage but if anyone has info on the A-6 I’d appreciate it. Gonna send him a message on IG too.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 18, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Popped a whole pack (12 seeds) of Grape Cream Cake F1’s. Gonna see what the hype’s all about and I’m excited to be running Regs again for selection. Gonna be trying to find a nice male to breed F2’s with and make a nice pollen chuck project with my Underdog Urkle #6 cut from CSI’s Loompa HB x Purple Urkle crossView attachment 5085797


Surf using gcc so must be sim fire in them there beans


----------



## kushiez (Feb 18, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Surf using gcc so must be sim fire in them there beansView attachment 5087888View attachment 5087889


Wish there were more GCC beans available. Hard to find but everyone loves it.


----------



## Balockaye (Feb 18, 2022)

kushiez said:


> Wish there were more GCC beans available. Hard to find but everyone loves it.


it looks like Breeders direct seed company has some F1’s and F2’s left.






Grape Cream Cake F1 (Ice Cream Cake #5 x Grape Pie Wedding Crasher)


Bloom seed co, seeds, Grape Cream Cake F1 (Ice Cream Cake #5 x Grape Pie Wedding Crasher)




www.breedersdirectseedco.com










Grape Cream Cake F2 (Grape Cream Cake 1x Grape Cream Cake)


Bloom seed co, seeds, Grape Cream Cake F2 (Grape Cream Cake 1x Grape Cream Cake)




www.breedersdirectseedco.com


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 18, 2022)

Balockaye said:


> it looks like Breeders direct seed company has some F1’s and F2’s left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought two more packs of the F1. I realized that if something went wrong during my run, I might not have access to it again, so I fixed that by buying more packs  I've only heard and seen good things from his GCC. I don't mind the hunt and I'm expecting throwaways like every other pack, but I'm sure the keepers are gonna be plenty. I mean if Bloom and Surfr felt the need breed with the males then I'm sure there's something great in them.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

Perfect 12/12 germ rate for Grape Cream Cake F1’s. Put em in dirt today and I can’t wait to see what i’m working with.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 22, 2022)

Love seeing all the healthy seedlings popping out


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (Feb 24, 2022)

Wassup!

Anyone ran the crosses using the Riff tree male?

Currently looking at picking up Zkittlez x Riff tree (Fuzz pedal) & Mimosa x Riff tree (Electric mimosa) 

I cannot find a single thing online.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 25, 2022)

Came in the mail today, some back ups just in case the GCC hunt doesn’t go too well, as well as preserving the line. Anyone grow out the A6 or A5 freebies? Not a fan of mystery seeds, but I’m sure they’ll be something great in them.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Mar 6, 2022)

TTRS (Week 08 )
Sundae Driver x Grape Cream Cake


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2022)

YourStonerBuddy said:


> Wassup!
> 
> Anyone ran the crosses using the Riff tree male?
> 
> ...


Purple full stack looks bad ass from what ive seen


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

Got some bloom stuff going on here. I'll post pics when there's something better here in a few weeks. I have a couple more Strawberry Guava in flower, another Guava Cooler getting ready to go into flower, three more guava cooler seeds popped (3 left in that pack...FIRE) and I have two guava cooler x pbb that I made. Hope y'all are doing good. I'm smoking my guava cooler


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

Keeper guava cooler getting ready. Expensive pack I think I paid 250. It's already paid for itself


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> Keeper guava cooler getting ready. Expensive pack I think I paid 250. It's already paid for itself View attachment 5097579


Who made you pay $250 for those? They were $120 on release


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Who made you pay $250 for those? They were $120 on release


No one made me pay for them lol...I saw them and the price tag and wanted them and got them. Like I already said, they've paid for themselves bc I'm growing them and smoking them and hooking my homies up with a little. Maybe if you didn't buy three packs of the same strain you could afford the guava cooler?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> No one made me pay for them lol...I saw them and the price tag and wanted them and got them. Like I already said, they've paid for themselves bc I'm growing them and smoking them and hooking my homies up with a little. Maybe if you didn't buy three packs of the same strain you could afford the guava cooler?


Think he was possibly just asking what bank was charging 250?


----------



## higher self (Mar 7, 2022)

Lol that Guava Cooler must be real good. Sounds like Strainly prices.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2022)

Omkarananda said:


> No one made me pay for them lol...I saw them and the price tag and wanted them and got them. Like I already said, they've paid for themselves bc I'm growing them and smoking them and hooking my homies up with a little. Maybe if you didn't buy three packs of the same strain you could afford the guava cooler?





hockeybry2 said:


> Think he was possibly just asking what bank was charging 250?


Yeah i couldn’t care less what you spend money on. I actually do have a pack of Guava Cooler that i bought on release (normal price) so no need to get testy, friend. Just confused if some bank was still selling them for $250 which is wild.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

It's very good...I hope Bloom is still making it I been trying to tell y'all. Hope no one's feelings got hurt there. I got them from mmj glass pro. Didn't know the release price when I bought them. Thanks for everyone's concern. Sorry if anyone got offended.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 7, 2022)

higher self said:


> Lol that Guava Cooler must be real good. Sounds like Strainly prices.


Exactly what i was thinking. Either an auction or some reseller on Strainly. Pretty excited to pop mine, i just have to get through so much more gear before i even touch those. I wanted something with a lot less cookie, so that Guava’Z sounded perfect.


----------



## higher self (Mar 7, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. Either an auction or some reseller on Strainly. Pretty excited to pop mine, i just have to get through so much more gear before i even touch those. I wanted something with a lot less cookie, so that Guava’Z sounded perfect.


I'm running less cookie stuff as well. I passed up the Guava crosses while they were available. Would get some of the Strawberry Guava stuff but im tired of fruity stuff from my sativa growing days. Have a Full Melt starting to stack some buds on, faint sour pine terps. Hopefully It starts to pick up not overly impressed with it so far but have another pheno behind it still stretching.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 7, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. Either an auction or some reseller on Strainly. Pretty excited to pop mine, i just have to get through so much more gear before i even touch those. I wanted something with a lot less cookie, so that Guava’Z sounded perfect.


Wasn't an auction, it was just a regular sale on the site...anyways...I love the plants way more than money! You should pop a couple, at least, homie!  At least I think it's fire! And I hope you find some really good plants in all your packs.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sticky grapes and purple full stack look sooo good. Def wanna run them soon


----------



## TheRagingWeirdo (Mar 12, 2022)

Strawberry Guava #4 
Day 61 running 11/13 under HLG scorpion


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Mar 12, 2022)

TheRagingWeirdo said:


> Strawberry Guava #4
> Day 61 running 11/13 under HLG scorpionView attachment 5100709View attachment 5100710


Damn nice buds! I've been curious to see what Strawberry Guava's can produce. Thank you for this insight. How are the smells? Great job btw!


----------



## TheRagingWeirdo (Mar 12, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Damn nice buds! I've been curious to see what Strawberry Guava's can produce. Thank you for this insight. How are the smells? Great job btw!


The smell is amazing. Just like a real strawberry guava if you’ve ever tried one at a fruit stand. The #4 cut has much bigger buds and stronger terp profile than the #1.
Great bag appeal…lot of lime green color which I prefer as a lot of strains have so much purple in them now.
Lime green, red hairs and big buds with a very strong terp profile that comes on strong late in flower. Guava #4 is a heavy yielder and I like that it grows upright and not super bushy, taking up a ton of space. It has a nice fade to it as well.
Super easy to trim. Easiest and fastest of any plant I’ve come across in 10+yrs.
It’s also very very prone to overwatering, so be careful.
But it’s pretty, has a great structure, and joy to watch grow. It’s easy to see why this is a flagship strain from Bloom.


----------



## TheRagingWeirdo (Mar 12, 2022)

Also as a side note…If anyone is thinking of ordering seeds from Bloom I highly recommend a strain called 90Micron. It’s not mentioned often and I doubt hardly anyone has heard of it. No one I’ve been around had ever heard of it. 
Absolute fire. One of the prettiest strains I’ve ever seen. Grew a round of them and the temps were too cold and the yield low and I decided not to keep it but I had already made new clones and decided to run again because of the extras I had.
By week 4 I realized I made a big mistake not keeping any clones as these were just phenomenally gorgeous. I could just see it coming how the buds were going to turn out and the trichs so visible. It did not disappoint. Not an amazing yield to write home about, but average. But man were these some A+ genetics and it really sold me on Bloom as being a premier breeder/seed bank etc. 
90 Micron is the truth and I can’t wait to run it again. Just an fyi for the thread as I don’t hear anyone mentioning it….


----------



## ZookieBoy (Mar 26, 2022)

kushiez said:


> Just got my first pack of Bloom. Went with FUNK MTN (Trop Cookies MTN cut x Strawberry Guava) and also got some A-6 freebies. Excited to run them. I know he’s close to the chest with freebie lineage but if anyone has info on the A-6 I’d appreciate it. Gonna send him a message on IG too.


Did you run the funk mtn yet ?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m going to run their citrus palisade next.


----------



## kushiez (Mar 28, 2022)

ZookieBoy said:


> Did you run the funk mtn yet ?


I have one in veg right now, only about 3 weeks in currently. I saw one person running it on Instagram you can find it if you search #funkmtn


----------



## superdank330 (Apr 2, 2022)

anyone know the Freebie ( Smoothie ) lineage ?


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 3, 2022)

Guava Coolers...keeper and a new pheno. I love this strain! It's so terpy and delicious, really potent, happy energetic high. Got three more little ones too that are maturing in veg. The two new strawberry guavas both had a little ball growth, and I tossed those. Still have more of those but those are more sleepy indica and I have plenty of that already so they can wait. Also hit pbb pollen to my keeper last run, popped a couple seeds, got one female. So I'll be flowering that one out relatively soon.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## resinhead (Apr 12, 2022)

90 micron day 45 .
Strawnana x grape cream cake.
Terps are next level on this girl. Extremely potent smoke too. I’ll try to set a better pic before she’s done. This will be my third time flowering her, I can’t decide if she’s a 63 or a 70 day strain. She’s super vigorous when switched to flower and always tries to dominate the whole room.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 14, 2022)

90 micron day 46 
Fading a little earlier than I’d like, but I might just try harvesting early too. 
The flavor and smell is exactly like a fruit-roll-up , and this plant has the longest pistils (stigmas) I have ever seen in early flower.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 14, 2022)

Coolers...both stinking (good stink) the little one in the top photo is day 40 and keeper is day 30. The keeper is very branchy and floppy and needs tying up a lot.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 21, 2022)

New pheno day 46 12/12 smells loud, like the other guava coolers so far. Really excited about this one, and there's another new one behind this one that will be put in to flower before too long. Best pack of seeds I've got, all around. I hope Bloom makes more of these. They're loud! They're fire! This one has another clone vegging bigger for a "real" run. This is just a half gal pot to check her out for herms etc... All stable


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 4, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy day 26 of flower


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 9, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy day 31 of flower. Heavy stretch.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 10, 2022)

12 seed run of Grape Cream Cake F1 is going pretty well. Ended up with 9 Females and 3 Males. Kept two of the males, and my GCC #1 male was surprisingly going wild with the trichomes. Cut him up mostly to get the pollen and managed to get a decent amount for a plant in a 1/2 gallon pot. I’m planning on revegging the male and female keepers, and the #1 Male is already starting.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 11, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5131429
> View attachment 5131430
> View attachment 5131432
> 12 seed run of Grape Cream Cake F1 is going pretty well. Ended up with 9 Females and 3 Males. Kept two of the males, and my GCC #1 male was surprisingly going wild with the trichomes. Cut him up mostly to get the pollen and managed to get a decent amount for a plant in a 1/2 gallon pot. I’m planning on revegging the male and female keepers, and the #1 Male is already starting.



Oh yeah this is him now starting reveg


----------



## moundstomper (May 17, 2022)

So I'll ask the question?This is for everyone who's ran purple ice water!! First off let me say beautiful pic's of bud(really) but I buy bloom seeds for the hash, how many actually washed there bud or trim an got purple ice water i.e. PURPLE ICE WATER HASH!!! Aint this what bloom seeds about.I got one pack do I need to get another or two when I see them put up at auctions? That's why I got my first pak I want PURPLE HASH that's it!!!.I got plenty of gear that fruity, kush,or gas and some good washers too but know purple hash, what's up people let me know something what you getting.


----------



## nailbag (May 18, 2022)

Has anybody got any pics of Dulce de Fresa? I'm super interested but have only found one pic on line with some lowers having nanas in them.. ! I messaged harry palsm to see if he could post some shots of the dulce de fresa but haven't seen anything yet. Lots of black maple hype but i imagine the dulce fresa with their prize dulce de uva cut and strawberry guava would be amazing too


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 18, 2022)

moundstomper said:


> So I'll ask the question?This is for everyone who's ran purple ice water!! First off let me say beautiful pic's of bud(really) but I buy bloom seeds for the hash, how many actually washed there bud or trim an got purple ice water i.e. PURPLE ICE WATER HASH!!! Aint this what bloom seeds about.I got one pack do I need to get another or two when I see them put up at auctions? That's why I got my first pak I want PURPLE HASH that's it!!!.I got plenty of gear that fruity, kush,or gas and some good washers too but know purple hash, what's up people let me know something what you getting.


I’m growing 2 purple ice waters from seed in week 3 of flower right now. One is squatty the other is stretchy! I’ll post pics once I’m further along. Question for you. I’ve never done hash but! What would be different about “purple ice water” that would make it produce “purple” hash? Aside from the name I don’t see what could be specific about this genetic that would make purple hash and other strains don’t?


----------



## moundstomper (May 18, 2022)

I try to explain it ,lol its like the purple color is in the resin heads if looking at it in a micro scope the purple pigment runs all the way to the stalk to the heads with the right strain it turns the water purple to all most black hence the name(purple ice water) this is the new purple,purple hash baby. I've been following this phenomenon when it pop up in Oregon lemon diesel to purple rhino to mnt Tropicana to purple ice water hope that helps


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 18, 2022)

moundstomper said:


> I try to explain it ,lol its like the purple color is in the resin heads if looking at it in a micro scope the purple pigment runs all the way to the stalk to the heads with the right strain it turns the water purple to all most black hence the name(purple ice water) this is the new purple,purple hash baby. I've been following this phenomenon when it pop up in Oregon lemon diesel to purple rhino to mnt Tropicana to purple ice water hope that helps


Wow! The way you described that sounds amazing and something I want to try


----------



## moundstomper (May 18, 2022)

I'm just saying bloom might pop(answer questions) if people started showing hash in his thread instead of buds all the time happy hunting


----------



## moundstomper (May 18, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I’m growing 2 purple ice waters from seed in week 3 of flower right now. One is squatty the other is stretchy! I’ll post pics once I’m further along. Question for you. I’ve never done hash but! What would be different about “purple ice water” that would make it produce “purple” hash? Aside from the name I don’t see what could be specific about this genetic that would make purple hash and other strains don’t?


What ever you get( male or female) save those males some hunting in the f2's might be required,grape cream cake looks like a good starting point. Hobbie and home grows need to stop killing males make space, do the work happy hunting grow your own you payed for them why not use em


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 23, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy Day 45


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

Here’s my Grape Cream Cake F1 #1 male revegging, looking like a stud with his frost


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

Debated whether or not to keep and reveg another male, but after smelling the trichomes on the GCC #9 male I knew I had to take the pollen and reveg. He smells like like really sweet syrup-y cherry grape jolly ranchers. Insane that I only got 3 males and two of them turned out frosty. The #9 male was in my balcony for a while getting only 4-6 hours of sunlight so he stretched out and is showing some pistils, but i’m not too worried about intersex since i’m gonna test their offsprings.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 23, 2022)

TTRS
(Grape Cream Cake X Sundae Driver)


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 24, 2022)

Here’s my 9 female phenos of GCC. Pheno #2-8, #10 and #12 in their respective orders

So far I’m liking the structure on #5 the most, caked out in trichomes, so i’m keeping her for sure. #7 and #12 came out as mutants and looks like #7 will get culled. #12 is interesting with some really good cherry grape kool aid jolly rancher smells, but I’m not sure I wanna keep a mutant. #6 is also worth another look, second frostiest out of the bunch. Smells ranging from gassy og, cream, and grapes for all of them. Can’t wait to smoke em all, but I’ll only have around 7 grams of each probably. I’m revegging the keepers since I fucked up my clones by leaving them under the sun in their humidity dome. I’ll probably hunt the last two packs I have later, but this has been pretty decent for this run.


----------



## YourStonerBuddy (May 25, 2022)

Anyone ran crosses using the Riff tree male?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 30, 2022)

Purple Ice Water Day 30 in flower.


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 31, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy day 53


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 3, 2022)

Anyone know what’s going on with my Grape Cream Cake #12 pheno? She was a mutant from the start with some weird leaves, but it looks like she’s not growing much pistils at all and is having that weird growth. Doesn’t look like a hermie and she isn’t throwing pollen around. I pollinated her with some pollen from both my males but she doesn’t look pregnant. She smells really syrupy sweet like grape/cherry jolly rancher syrup, exactly like my GCC #9 male.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 3, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5143946View attachment 5143947
> Anyone know what’s going on with my Grape Cream Cake #12 pheno? She was a mutant from the start with some weird leaves, but it looks like she’s not growing much pistils at all and is having that weird growth. Doesn’t look like a hermie and she isn’t throwing pollen around. I pollinated her with some pollen from both my males but she doesn’t look pregnant. She smells really syrupy sweet like grape/cherry jolly rancher syrup, exactly like my GCC #9 male.


That's interesting. Maybe a sterile female?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 4, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy day 57


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 8, 2022)

Strawberry Rock Candy day 61. She don't want to finish.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 11, 2022)

Purple Ice Water Day 43.


----------



## TheTokeEmAllGrower (Jun 11, 2022)

Are the Strawberry rock candies a sativa or indica leaning plant? 


RSTXVIII said:


> Strawberry Rock Candy day 61. She don't want to finish.
> View attachment 5146107View attachment 5146108


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 11, 2022)

TheTokeEmAllGrower said:


> Are the Strawberry rock candies a sativa or indica leaning plant?


Im not a specialist but i think she go toward the sativa side. She is not ready, i will push here 2 more week and see what she look at week 11. She starting to foxtail. But my light is at the maximal height.


----------



## TheTokeEmAllGrower (Jun 11, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Im not a specialist but i think she go toward the sativa side. She is not ready, i will push here 2 more week and see what she look at week 11. She starting to foxtail. But my light is at the maximal height.


Thanks, I have 2 in flower I was a little unsure off. The flambanger next to them is definitely sativa there's no mistaking that.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #2


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #3


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #4


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #5


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #6


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #7


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #8


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #10


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Grape Cream Cake #12


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 16, 2022)

Sorry to spam the thread guys, but I just wanted to document my Grape Cream Cake F1 hunt since Harry Palms uses this strain for quite a bit of his crosses nowadays. I think this strain could absolutely be special, but there are also so many different phenos. I know what I was getting into hunting a poly-hybrid cross like this but I am definitely not disappointed in what I found. #4, #5, #8, and #10 all look amazing and smell amazing. #7 and #12 were both weird mutants that put on a hell of a show with their frost. I have two more packs of this strain, and I'll be looking forward to hunting these again in a larger population, and I hope to intermingle their genetics and create F2s from the keepers in my first run. My #9 male has already re-vegged and is ready to take clones from. Definitely a cool line to run, and I will be posting the harvest photos in about a week or two after trimming.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 16, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Sorry to spam the thread guys, but I just wanted to document my Grape Cream Cake F1 hunt since Harry Palms uses this strain for quite a bit of his crosses nowadays. I think this strain could absolutely be special, but there are also so many different phenos. I know what I was getting into hunting a poly-hybrid cross like this but I am definitely not disappointed in what I found. #4, #5, #8, and #10 all look amazing and smell amazing. #7 and #12 were both weird mutants that put on a hell of a show with their frost. I have two more packs of this strain, and I'll be looking forward to hunting these again in a larger population, and I hope to intermingle their genetics and create F2s from the keepers in my first run. My #9 male has already re-vegged and is ready to take clones from. Definitely a cool line to run, and I will be posting the harvest photos in about a week or two after trimming.


Absolute beauties man, spam my feed anytime!


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 19, 2022)

Purple Ice Water Week 7.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 27, 2022)

Just ordered a pack of strawberry guava and strawberry guava s1 from Oregon elite. They were running a special so they gave me a pack of melted strawberries as a freebie. Hopefully find a couple keepers!!


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 28, 2022)

Good deals on some of the newer bloom gear at rockymountainhigh719 if anyones looking.


----------



## TheTokeEmAllGrower (Jun 28, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Good deals on some of the newer bloom gear at rockymountainhigh719 if anyones looking.


I dunno if I'm region locked but all I see on there is a bunch of in house seeds, and after having 3 different strains in a row all herm I'm avoiding them like the plague. 
Quite hard to get Bloom gear where I am without over a £100 import fee. Happy I snagged a pack of Strawberry Rock Candy and got a full pack of Flambanger freebies. Thinking about another pack next month but torn on what to snag, if the Melted Strawberries are still on stock come payday I'll be having them.


----------



## Satch12 (Jun 28, 2022)

TheTokeEmAllGrower said:


> I dunno if I'm region locked but all I see on there is a bunch of in house seeds, and after having 3 different strains in a row all herm I'm avoiding them like the plague.
> Quite hard to get Bloom gear where I am without over a £100 import fee. Happy I snagged a pack of Strawberry Rock Candy and got a full pack of Flambanger freebies. Thinking about another pack next month but torn on what to snag, if the Melted Strawberries are still on stock come payday I'll be having them.


He’s got the breeders he carry’s under the “categories” tabs - not sure if he does international shipping or not.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 29, 2022)

Purple Ice Water


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 29, 2022)

just put the Melted strawberries, Strawberry Guava s1, and Strawberry Guava into water. Hopefully i get a good germ rate! ill keep updates coming


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 3, 2022)

little update, all 3 packs had 100% germ rate. really great news because i think the packs were a couple years old


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 3, 2022)

Got a trifoliate Papaya BX in flower right now will post some pic's soon


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 3, 2022)

anyone know where to get any strawberry or guava pie? i can't find um anywhere


----------



## cannapotimus (Jul 4, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> anyone know where to get any strawberry or guava pie? i can't find um anywhere


Elite613genetics has a pack of guava pie in their vault


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 4, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> Elite613genetics has a pack of guava pie in their vault


its out of stock but thanks. That strawberry pie looks insane hopefully Harry remakes that one


----------



## SFGiantt (Jul 4, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> anyone know where to get any strawberry or guava pie? i can't find um anywhere








Raw Genetics - Strawberry Pie (F) (Half Pack) - Neptune Seed Bank - Cannabis Strains


Raw Genetics - Strawberry Pie (F) (Half Pack). 6 (F) Lineage: Georgia Pie x Strawberry Fritter




neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jul 4, 2022)

SFGiantt said:


> Raw Genetics - Strawberry Pie (F) (Half Pack) - Neptune Seed Bank - Cannabis Strains
> 
> 
> Raw Genetics - Strawberry Pie (F) (Half Pack). 6 (F) Lineage: Georgia Pie x Strawberry Fritter
> ...


Different seed maker brother.


----------



## SFGiantt (Jul 4, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Different seed maker brother.


Lol yup my bad!


----------



## superdank330 (Jul 8, 2022)

Triple Node Papaya BX


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 13, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Im not a specialist but i think she go toward the sativa side. She is not ready, i will push here 2 more week and see what she look at week 11. She starting to foxtail. But my light is at the maximal height.


how'd she finish up?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 14, 2022)

Strawberry rock candy


wheresthekoosh said:


> how'd she finish up?


I cut her at week 11 but i don't like it too much, the smoke and smell is good but not memorable. But the high is strong and cerebral. The smell is like an exotic fruit left to rot in the sun on the edge of the open market.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jul 19, 2022)

Purple Ice Water trimming last night.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 1, 2022)

Anyone have a clue what the Smoothie freebie is?


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 1, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Anyone have a clue what the Smoothie freebie is?


Never heard of it. Is bloom offering it direct from their website?


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 1, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Never heard of it. Is bloom offering it direct from their website?


eh I got it as a freebie in a whole different breeder's pack it's a old freebie i'm just not sure what the cross is


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 1, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 1, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Anyone have a clue what the Smoothie freebie is?


Total shot in dark… but maybe they’re similar to csi’s fallen soldiers freebies in that Harry knows what’s knocking up the females but other than that just randomly taken from some seed run where they dropped to the ground or something like that. Reasoning being the generic name and a smoothie could imply a blending up of seeds/genetics - maybe I’m thinking too deep haha.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 2, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> Total shot in dark… but maybe they’re similar to csi’s fallen soldiers freebies in that Harry knows what’s knocking up the females but other than that just randomly taken from some seed run where they dropped to the ground or something like that. Reasoning being the generic name and a smoothie could imply a blending up of seeds/genetics - maybe I’m thinking too deep haha.


Ty for the reply, Yeah it's a 3 pack of freebies in a seed puck.


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 3, 2022)

A great find if you ask me! Look forward to running these..!!!!


----------



## resinhead (Aug 3, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Anyone have a clue what the Smoothie freebie is?


I ran a freebie 3 pack of these outside last year and got very bushy gassy smelling plants. They finished out purple. I was expecting something fruity, but got no fruity terps whatsoever on mine.


----------



## Matix35 (Aug 3, 2022)

Mtn funk (trop x straw guava) tropicanna pheno #2 i love it!! The other one have a grape smell for now cant wait to smoke it!i found that you can more easily find the mtn pheno in a cross than a bx its more kind of pheno


----------



## howchill (Aug 3, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> A great find if you ask me! Look forward to running these..!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5174421


I have these I can’t wait to run em


----------



## H420Baby (Aug 3, 2022)

howchill said:


> I have these I can’t wait to run em



I seen some absolute beauties in these packs so my fingers are crossed


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 7, 2022)

Posted these on a different thread, but here's my keepers from my Grape Cream Cake F1 pheno-hunt:
Grape Cream Cake #5:
Smells like lychee punch and soap.


http://imgur.com/tBe9Sss

Grape Cream Cake #8:
Smells like grape pixy stix


http://imgur.com/Uynj0yZ

Grape Cream Cake #10:
Smells like vanilla and mint


http://imgur.com/nC2N4tN


Had a wide variety of expressions in these. Out of the 12 seeds I popped, I got 9 females. Two (#7 & #12) had some weird mutant/runt traits. Not necessarily the most stable because it's not really a true F1 like most polyhybrids today, but hunting a pack is worth the effort. The keepers are absolutely amazing and have insane smells, taste, and bag appeal. I'm sad I lost the clones for all of them and lost them to reveg, but I'm hopeful I'll find something in the F2's I made as well as hunting through 2 more packs of the F1's.


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 15, 2022)

Strawberry guava, strawberry guava s1, and melted strawberries about to hit flower. Roughly 11 of each


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 31, 2022)

Melted strawberries with that crazy GMO stack


----------



## splakow (Sep 1, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Posted these on a different thread, but here's my keepers from my Grape Cream Cake F1 pheno-hunt:
> Grape Cream Cake #5:
> Smells like lychee punch and soap.
> 
> ...


Looking killer bro


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 1, 2022)

found 2 phenos of the strawberry guavas that have potential i chopped everything else to make room for the next pheno hunt. They were the only 2 that actually started forming buds with frost and terps early on everything else basically looked like it was still in veg 3 weeks into flower (no time for that). I was wondering why there wasn't more hype on the strawguava but now i know. still happy with my 2 i have going ill post pics


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 1, 2022)

Strawberry guava the 2 with terps


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 1, 2022)

Melted strawberries. Only kept 2 potential keepers from these as well. This one starting to put on the strawberry terps


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 2, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Strawberry rock candyView attachment 5163215
> I cut her at week 11 but i don't like it too much, the smoke and smell is good but not memorable. But the high is strong and cerebral. The smell is like an exotic fruit left to rot in the sun on the edge of the open market.


After a good month of curing the terp is Amazing, rotten fruit, and long lasting effect and taste.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 6, 2022)

so now I understand why Bloom Seed Co created an entire line from Strawberry Guava. Just over the last few days since my last post the terps on my 2 SG's have gone from good to excellent with one having a crazy mango funk and the other more of a strawberry banana smoothie. The melted strawberries did the same and now have a pungent candy strawberry terp that i can't stop smelling. no joke though i had i think 21 or 22 females of Strawberry Guava and killed all but 2 and about 11 Melted Strawberries and killed 9. Thats a pretty low ratio of keepers per pack but hey its really all about finding that one

for people wondering i killed a majority of the plants because they weren't developing bud sites like 3 weeks into flower. They might have been fire phenos but i have no time for a strain that won't start budding 3 weeks into flower


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 6, 2022)

Strawberry Guava. Fruity goddess 

Melted strawberries GMO leaner


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 6, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> After a good month of curing the terp is Amazing, rotten fruit, and long lasting effect and taste.


hows it press?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 6, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> hows it press?


I don't press, but i think she would be a good candidate. She throw a good amont of kief in the trim bin.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 7, 2022)

Melted strawberries 1 of 2 potential keepers. This one doesn't stack like the other but it's terps are heavy Strawberry guava.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 7, 2022)

Melted strawberries heavy GMO looking like gonna explode the next couple weeks


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2022)

Strawberry guava


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 11, 2022)

Melted strawberries GMO pheno. If you compare it to the pic I posted on Wednesday it's amazingly vigorous no wonder it's called GMO. Easily the quickest bud development I've ever seen on a plant. Golfball buds all the way down and it's only in a 1 gal pot.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 12, 2022)

TTRS 
Sundae Driver X Grape Cream Cake
Week 7


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 12, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> TTRS
> Sundae Driver X Grape Cream Cake
> Week 7View attachment 5196982
> View attachment 5196984


nice lookin bud bro. Hows the terps on her? i almost pulled the trigger on some grape cream cake crosses but was afraid it was instagram weed with perfect looks but weak terps


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 12, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> nice lookin bud bro. Hows the terps on her? i almost pulled the trigger on some grape cream cake crosses but was afraid it was instagram weed with perfect looks but weak terps


Thank you! This is one pheno I found and haven’t hunted the rest of the pack. This is the 3-4th time I’ve flowered her out. She checks all the boxes for me: The terps, taste, bag appeal, flavor, etc. 
The terps are complex but a smell you just want to keep smelling and makes your salvate lol. If I had to describe it best vanilla and berries with light undertone of pepper. She clones easy, nice node spacing, rigorous in veg, never hermed. I’m also running Purple Ice Water again but wasn’t happy with the terps. Kind of bland for smoking imo. I’m probably going to scrap that one. 

I’m waiting on my Sherbanger F2 pack so I can germ asap.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 14, 2022)

Melted strawberries. Strawberry guava pheno very nice sweet strawberry with gas

GMO pheno. These buds look fluffy but they are dense I honestly think I could chop in a week which would make this an extremely fast finisher.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm obviously a little obsessed with this pheno lol.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Sep 15, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> I'm obviously a little obsessed with this pheno lol.
> View attachment 5197988


Looks fire bro. Looks like a dream to trim, awesome leaf to bud ratio. Might have to pick up a pack of these, but I'm still sitting on my pack of Strawberry Cooler and Guava Pie so I'm kinda undecided


----------



## howchill (Sep 15, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> I'm obviously a little obsessed with this pheno lol.
> View attachment 5197988


Looks amazing


----------



## higher self (Sep 15, 2022)

My Purple Ice Water looks fantastic! I'll snap some pics before the chop, by end of month. Definitely a hash strain, you can see the sand like trichs with long heads. I've got a male to work with that smells killer, similar to my Animal Mints bx male. I've got some of Harry's old Oni work going, it's Kosher Gold x Papaya. Thinking I will cross the Purple Ice Water male with the Golden Papaya for a unofficial Oni & Bloom collaboration lol


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 15, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Looks fire bro. Looks like a dream to trim, awesome leaf to bud ratio. Might have to pick up a pack of these, but I'm still sitting on my pack of Strawberry Cooler and Guava Pie so I'm kinda undecided


your pack of guava pie has my attention I've been looking for those you lucky bstrd


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 18, 2022)

Just got this new drop from Bloom in the mail! Going to pop these right away!


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 22, 2022)

Melted strawberries GMO pheno. Easiest strain I've ever trimmed super stinky too


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2022)

Purple Ice Water


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Purple Ice Water
> 
> View attachment 5201844


Got damned son gotta make sure my wife don't see this shit  great job HS


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 23, 2022)

higher self said:


> Purple Ice Water
> 
> View attachment 5201844


She is a Grape Cream Cake leaner for sure! Nice job! Gorgeous


----------



## higher self (Sep 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Got damned son gotta make sure my wife don't see this shit  great job HS





CaliRootz88 said:


> That is a Grape Cream Cake Leaner for sure! Nice job!


Thanks yall! All credit goes to Bloom for creating this gorgeous cross, was very easy to clone & grow. To be honest I F'd up germinating my pack & only 2 plants made it, this female & a male. I really want to buy the 24 pack on his site but I think I'll just make f2's (smoke test pending). Cali if you say this female is a Grape Cream Cake leaner than I think my male leans towards the Ice Cream Cake/Wedding Cake side, it smells exactly like my Animal Mints bx male.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Sep 23, 2022)

TTRS: 
Sundae Driver X Grape Cream Cake
Few more weeks and chop!


----------



## whoislaces (Sep 24, 2022)

has anyone in here grown the Pink Marshmallow? it's Marshmallow OG x Strawberry Guava
I would be so curious which terps to expect, got myself a pack.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 24, 2022)

higher self said:


> Purple Ice Water
> 
> View attachment 5201844


She is gorgeous, cant wait to read the smoke report. Nice work!! Peace


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> She is gorgeous, cant wait to read the smoke report. Nice work!! Peace


Yes can't wait either. Some decent terps a mix of earthy funk & candy grape. I might make some bubble or dry ice hash with here since this is a Bloom strain. Got some bubble bags off Amazon for cheap I need to use. Have a good one Tim!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## yell.fire (Oct 1, 2022)

ah that sucks, i refuse to register for something just so i can window shop.


----------



## MannyPacs (Oct 1, 2022)

yell.fire said:


> ah that sucks, i refuse to register for something just so i can window shop.


Damn that's new. And they make you verify the email. Not cool


----------



## H420Baby (Oct 13, 2022)

Purple Ice water getting there topping couple more weeks going take cuts and flip these.!!


----------



## Budah2345 (Oct 25, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> They don’t release the lineage of their freebies.


Good


----------



## howchill (Oct 26, 2022)

Budah2345 said:


> Good


Why do you think that is?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 26, 2022)

howchill said:


> Why do you think that is?


----------



## howchill (Oct 26, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5218012


Makes sense do you think they’ll be a future where breeders don’t release lineage ?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 26, 2022)

howchill said:


> Makes sense do you think they’ll be a future where breeders don’t release lineage ?


nah like bloom said people typically want to know what terp profiles and grow times they're getting into
but cool idea for freebies


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5230465


My cheap ass grabbed the Hollywood Tropicana Beans today... 6 regular beans... If I get one female, I'll be happy. (the free testers should be good)


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 26, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> My cheap ass grabbed the Hollywood Tropicana Beans today... 6 regular beans... If I get one female, I'll be happy. (the free testers should be good)


aw man, should have went for some of the other crosses, the rest on sale are 12+ for $50/$80. will still be a solid cross though
i went with pink marshmellow and gallows point


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> aw man, should have went for some of the other crosses, the rest on sale are 12+ for $50/$80. will still be a solid cross though
> i went with pink marshmellow and gallows point


Didn't see those ...oops... I've been eyeing the Tropicana for awhile and it crossed with Cindy ...got tunnel vision..lol. Pink Marshmallow should be fire.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 26, 2022)

What is gallows point?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 26, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't see those ...oops... I've been eyeing the Tropicana for awhile and it crossed with Cindy ...got tunnel vision..lol. Pink Marshmallow should be fire.


terps will be insane. if harry palms released it, its going to be fire

gallows point is sherb cake x guava cooler. think its one of the first ones to sell out


----------

